# The Crusade of Blood. A Vampire Counts Roleplay(Recruitment.)



## revan4559

*In Character Introduction:*

“The year is 1727 of the Imperial Calendar, Long before the rise of the most famous of vampire counts, Vladimir Von Carstien. One of the undead lords sits upon a dark throne in the lands Bretonnia brooding after his defeat at the hands of the dwarves. His name is Mordred Von Drakenblood, once a noble paladin of the Death God Morr who was stricken with the curse of vampirism over six hundred years ago by Kreiger Von Hidra of the Blood Dragon Line.  In the summer of 1727 Mordred Von Drakenblood marched his undead horde from his castle located in Bretonnia nestled in the lands north of the fey lands of the Forest of Loren and south of the Grey Mountains. Taking his army north towards the Grey Mountains to make his way through one of its many passes and into his ancestral lands of the Empire were he could reclaim what he believed was rightfully his, all of the lands of Sylvania. 

 In one of the many passages of the Grey Mountains Mordred Von Drakenblood met Dwarven Thane Ragnar Ironhand and his Dwarven host in battle so that he could force his way into the lands of the empire but the heavily armoured Dwarven host and their cannons proved to be much for the ancient armoured skeletons and shambling zombies and even one of Mordred’s prized Vargulfs and after a bloody battle Mordred was forced to flee back to Bretonnia with what was left of his army to rebuild and try again.

 So as Mordred sat and brooded on how he was defeated news reached his ears that deep within the heartland of Bretonnia was a castle guarded by Damsels and Knights that hid a dark secret. Buried deep under the castle was the ancient bones of a carmine dragon long since dead and several of the dreaded Mortis Engines. With these he could defeat the dwarves and bolster his forces in preparation to take over Sylvania.

 Sending out a call to other lords and ladies of the night to heed his call and come forth to join his service with the goal of drowning the lands of Britannia in a tide of blood which shall be known as the Crusade of Blood and recovering the ancient artefacts that will surely bring great strife and despair to the lands of the living.” 

*Out of Character Introduction:*

Welcome one and all to the Crusade of Blood, a Vampire Counts fantasy roleplay set in Bretonnia the land of Chivalry and Knights, 70 years before the rise of Vladimir Von Carstien and the beginning of the Vampire Count Wars. In this roleplay you shall be taking on the roles of the Vampires, be you the dark noble warriors of the blood dragons, the dark and seductive Lahmians, the masters of the dark arts known as the Necrachs or the beastly and feral Strigoi, that have answered Lord Mordred Von Drakenblood’s call to arms as he sets off to do battle with the knightly lords of the land to recover the bones of a long dead and ancient dragon and several of the magical artefacts known as the Mortis Engines and Coven Thrones, each of you will be one of the undead champions that have joined Mordred’s call though later in the roleplay you will have a chance to command your own forces in battle.

*Of Battles and Magic:*

For this roleplay I have decided to go with a dice rolling based system that I shall do with actual dice to determine whether your attacks hit/miss, wound and if your opponent survives. I shall note that the rolling will only be for those opponents who are classed as ‘heroes/lords/monsters’ that would normally on table top have more than one wound.

Attack Profile: You will see later on in the thread that there are stat-lines for each blood and each bloodline has a different number of attacks. Attacks represent the number of opponents you can kill in a single post( if that only have 1 ‘wound’) or the amount of attacks you can make against a multi-wound opponent. I shall PM you before hand or post in the update how many of your attacks hit/miss, wound and if you manage to kill your opponent as a small note under the update itself and will allow you to describe the fight in your post. Of course you will know in the update if any of your opponents attacks manage to hit and wound you should they survive of course, though once again I state this will mainly be in the case of fights with multi-wound opponents.

Magic: The magic system in this roleplay will work based on a points system which for every wizard level you have you have 10 points of magical power to spend in your when you wish to cast spells. When casting a spell you will need to pm me before hand so I can tell you whether or not your spell has successfully been cast, miscast or dispelled which you will then roleplay the result when you post.

Like on table top you will have one spell per magic level all it means is you know that kind of spell for example if you get a direct damage spell then you might know different types of direct damage spells but for simplicity and me inventing new spells it will use the same rules as the rules in its profile. This also means that if you have the Loremaster special rule then you will know all spells from your chosen lore. Note that different blood lines have access to different spell lores though the Vampiric Power: Forbidden Lore grants access to any of the warhammer lores(apart from life).

*Spells:*

*Lore of Death:* 


_Spirit Leech(10 Magic Points): Direct Damage – 5 Attacks, Strength 3._
_Aspect of the Dreadknight(5 Magic Points): Buff – Self and Allies gain +2T._
_The Caress of Laniph(15 Magic Points): Direct Damage – 5 Attacks, Strength 4._
_Soulblight(15 Magic Points): Debuff – Opponents -2T._
Doom and Darkness(15 _Magic Points): Debuff – Opponents -2S._
_The Fate of Bjuna(20 Magic Points): Direct Damage – 6 Attacks, Strength 5._
_The Purple Sun of Xereus(25 Magic Points): Direct Damage – 7 Attacks, Strength 6._ 


*The Lore of Shadow:* 


_Melkoth’s Mystifying Miasma(5 Magic Points):_
_Steed of Shadows(10 Magic Points): Buff – Self and Allies gain +2I._
_The Enfeebling Foe(15 Magic Points): Debuff – Opponents -2S._
_The Withering(15 Magic Points): Debuff – Opponents -2T._
_The Penumbral Pendulum(20 Magic Points): Direct Damage – 5 Attacks, Strength 8._
_Pit of Shades(25 Magic Points): Direct Damage – 10 Attacks, Strength 5._
_Okkam’s Mindrazor(25 Magic Points): Direct Damage – 10 Attacks, Strength 8._ 


*Lore of Metal:* 


_Searing Doom(5 Magic Points): Direct Damage – 5 Attacks, Strength 3._
_Plague of Rust(10 Magic Points): Debuff – Opponents -2 Armour Save._
_Enchanted Blades of Aiban(10 Magic Points): Direct Damage – 5 Attacks, Strength 5._
_Glittering Robe(15 Magic Points): Buff – Self and Allies gain +2 Armour Save._
_Gehenna’s Golden Hounds(20 Magic Points): Direct Damage – 7 Attacks, Strength 7._
_Transmutation of Lead(20 Magic Points): Debuff – Opponents -3I and -2 Armour Save.._
_Final Transmutation(25 Magic Points): Direct Damage – 10 Attacks, Strength 7._ 


*Lore of Heavens:* 


_Iceshard Blizzard(5 Magic Points): Direct Damage – 5 Attacks, Strength 3._
_Harmonic Convergence(10 Magic Points): Buff – Self and Allies gain +2 To Hit.._
_Wind Blast(15 Magic Points): Direct Damage – 4 Attacks, Strength 6._
_Curse of the Midnight Wind(20 Magic Points): Debuff – Opponents -3I._
_Urannon’s Thunderbolt(20 Magic Points): Direct Damage – 5 Attacks, Strength 7._
_Comet of Casandora(25 Magic Points): Direct Damage – 3 Attacks, Strength 8._
_Chain Lightning(25 Magic Points): Direct Damage – 5 Attacks, Strength 8._ 


*Lore of Fire:* 


_Fireball(5 Magic Points): Direct Damage – 5 Attacks, Strength 4._
_Cascading Fire-Cloak(5 Magic Points): Buff – Self and Allies gain +1S._
_Flaming Sword of Rhuin(10 Magic Points): Buff – Self and Allies gain +2S._
_The Burning Head(15 Magic Points): Direct Damage – 5 Attacks, Strength 6._
_Piercing Bolts of Burning(15 Magic Points): Direct Damage – 7 Attacks, Strength 7._
_Fulminating Flame Cage(20 Magic Points): Direct Damage – 9 Attacks, Strength 6._
_Flame Storm(25 Magic Points): Direct Damage – 10 Attacks, Strength 8._ 


*Lore of Beasts:* 


_Wyssan's Wildform(10 Magic Points): Buff – Self and Allies gain +2T._
_The Flock of Doom(15 Magic Points): Direct Damage – 5 Attacks, Strength 5._
_Pann's Impenetrable Pelt(15 Magic Points): Buff – Self and Allies gain +3T._
_The Amber Spear(20 Magic Points): Direct Damage – 5 Attacks, Strength 7._
_The Curse of Anraheir(20 Magic Points): Debuff – Opponents -3 S and T._
_The Savage Beast of Horros(25 Magic Points): Direct Damage – 7 Attacks, Strength 7._
_Transformation of Kadon(30 Magic Points): _


*Lore of Light:* 


_Shem’s Burning Gaze(5 Magic Points): Direct Damage – 5 Attacks, Strength 3._
_Pha’s Protection(10 Magic Points): Buff – Self and Allies gain +2 Armour Save._
_The Speed of Light(15 Magic Points): Buff – Self and Allies gain +1A and +2I._
_Light of Battle(15 Magic Points): Buff – Self and Allies gain +3I._
_Net of Amyntok(20 Magic Points): Debuff – Opponents -3 I and Always Strikes Last.._
_Banishment(20 Magic Points): Direct Damage – 10 Attacks, Strength 8._
_Birona’s Timewarp(30 Magic Points): Buff – Self and Allies gain +3I and Always Strikes First._ 


*Lore of Vampires:* 


Invocation of Nehek(5 _Magic Points): Buff – Self and Allies Heal 1 Wound._
_Vanhel’s Danse Macabre(10 Magic Points): Buff – Self and Allies gain +1I, Heal 1 Wound._
_Hellish Vigor(10 Magic Points): Buff – Self and Allies gain +1A, +1I, Heal 1 Wound._
Gaze of Nagash(15 _Magic Points): Direct Damage – 5 Attacks, Strength 5._
_Raise Dead(15 Magic Points): Buff – Self and Allies Heal 2 Wound._
_Curse of Years(20 Magic Points): Direct Damage – 10 Attacks, Strength 5._
_Winds of Undeath(30 Magic Points): Direct Damage – 10 Attacks, Strength 8._ 



*Rules: *
1: Absolutely no God Modding. Breaking of this rule results in painful character death by killer lemons.
2: Be civil to other players and your GM in the recruitment thread.
3: All out of character posts are to be kept in the recruitment thread.
4: If you are unable to post for any reason then please let me know via PM before the update deadline.
5: Minimum post length of two good size paragraphs. (5-10 line paragraphs)
6: No killing other players characters or seriously injuring them without permission. Though feel free to kick Strigoi players down the stairs if you’re a blood dragon.

*Vampire Bloodlines and Stat Lines:*

The Blood Dragons: Sons of Abhorash

The *Blood Dragons* are Vampire Knights, usually from the realm of Bretonnia. They desire skill in military combat, but unwilling to become rulers or land owners, thus making them undead Knights Errant. Their goal is to succeed in mastering combat, and obtaining the same ability of permanently suppressing the need to drink human blood to survive as their leader, Abhorash did.



Vampire Type | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Magic Lv. | Points
Fledgling | 6 | 4 | 5 | 4 | 3 | 6 | 5 | 1 | 150
Vampire | 7 | 4 | 6 | 5 | 4 | 7 | 6 | 1 | 250
Oldblood | 8 | 5 | 7 | 6 | 5 | 8 | 8 | 2 | 375 
*Magic Lores:* Vampires or Death

*Wargear:* Hand Weapon, Shield, Heavy Armour.

*Options: *
May Replace Shield for Great Weapon(+2 S, -2 I ) or Extra Hand Weapon(+1A): 10 Points
May Replace Heavy Armour for Full Plate Armour: 15 Points
May Take Lance (Mounted Only.): 10 Points
May lower magic level by 1 level for to gain an extra 35 points.
May Take up to 75/100/125 Points of Vampiric Powers. (Fledging, Vampire, Oldblood respectively)
May Take up to 50/75/100 Points of Magic Items. (Fledging, Vampire, Oldblood respectively)

*Mounts: *
May Take a Skeletal Steed: 15 Points
- Barding: 5 Points
May Take a Nightmare: 20 Points
- Barding: 5 Points
May Take a Hellsteed: 40 Points


The Strigoi: The Beast Within

After the destruction of Mourkain the *Strigoi* have become hunched monstrosities, hulking creatures of muscle that have no human resemblance. They are mostly mad, but still immensely powerful, and like all vampires have a strong grasp on necromantic magic, even if it isn’t as refined as their other vampire cousins. They are often surrounded by Ghouls; indeed, people call them ‘Ghoul Kings’.



Vampire Type | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Magic Lv. | Points
Fledgling | 5 | 2 | 4 | 5 | 3 | 6 | 4 | 1 | 150
Vampire | 6 | 3 | 5 | 6 | 4 | 7 | 5 | 1 | 250
Oldblood | 7 | 4 | 6 | 7 | 6 | 8 | 6 | 2 | 350 
*Magic Lores:* Vampires or Beasts

*Wargear: *Two Hand Weapons (+1 A)

*Options:* 
May Take Light Armour: 5 Points
May Take Heavy Armour: 10 Points (-1 I )
May Replace Hand Weapon for Shield: 5 Points(Loses Extra Attack)
May lower magic level by 1 level for to gain an extra 35 points.
May Take up to 75/100/125 Points of Vampiric Powers. (Fledging, Vampire, Oldblood respectively)
May Take up to 50/75/100 Points of Magic Items. (Fledging, Vampire, Oldblood respectively)

*Mounts: N/A*


The Lahmians: Beauty in Death

This bloodline is mostly female, descended from Neferata the original vampire queen of the city of Lahmia in Nehekhara. They emphasize the hypnotic beauty and seductive nature of vampires and many of their bloodline powers centre around enchantments and compulsions, giving them the ability to influence those they wish to manipulate to their own ends.



Vampire Type | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Magic Lv. | Points
Fledgling | 5 | 5 | 4 | 4 | 3 | 7 | 4 | 1 | 150
Vampire | 6 | 6 | 5 | 5 | 4 | 8 | 5 | 2 | 250
Oldblood | 7 | 6 | 6 | 6 | 5 | 8 | 6 | 3 | 350 
*Magic Lores:* Vampires, Light, Shadow, Heavens.

*Wargear:* Hand Weapon, Light Armour.

*Options:* 
May Take Extra Hand Weapon: 10 Points
May Take Shield: 5 Points
May Take Heavy Armour: 10 Points (-1 I )
May increase starting magic level by +1 for 35 points.
May Take up to 75/100/125 Points of Vampiric Powers. (Fledging, Vampire, Oldblood respectively)
May Take up to 50/75/100 Points of Magic Items. (Fledging, Vampire, Oldblood respectively)

*Mounts: *
May Take a Skeletal Steed: 15 Points
- Barding: 5 Points
May Take a Nightmare: 20 Points
- Barding: 5 Points
May Take a Hellsteed: 40 Points


The Necrachs: Masters of the Dark Arts.

*Necrach* vampires, the rarest of all bloodlines, appear monstrous and wizened, with gaunt features and grey, dry skin. They are relatively weak in combat but have much greater magical potential than the other vampire bloodlines and suffer the blood lust less than other families. They are described as solitary researchers, working on ever more terrible spells as they live out their undying centuries. Their ultimate goal is to turn all life into death.



Vampire Type | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Magic Lv. | Points
Fledgling | 5 | 5 | 4 | 5 | 3 | 5 | 4 | 2 | 150
Vampire | 6 | 6 | 5 | 6 | 4 | 6 | 5 | 3 | 250
Oldblood | 7 | 7 | 6 | 6 | 5 | 7 | 6 | 4 | 350 
*Magic Lores:* Vampires, Light, Shadow, Heavens, Death, Fire, Beasts, Metal.

*Wargear:* Hand Weapon, Light Armour.

*Options:* 
May Take Extra Hand Weapon: 10 Points
May Take Channeling Staff(+10 Magic Points): 15 Points
May increase starting magic level by +1 for 35 points.(This will make and Oldblood magic level 5)
May Take up to 75/100/125 Points of Vampiric Powers. (Fledging, Vampire, Oldblood respectively)
May Take up to 50/75/100 Points of Magic Items. (Fledging, Vampire, Oldblood respectively)

*Mounts: *
May Take a Skeletal Steed: 15 Points
- Barding: 5 Points
May Take a Nightmare: 20 Points
- Barding: 5 Points
May Take a Hellsteed: 40 Points


The Von Carsteins: The Undead Aristocrats 

Note: Vladimir was the most famous Von Carstien but rumor has it now the progenitor of the bloodline and seeing as this is set before his rise you are one of the unknown Von Carsteins.

Generations of *Von Carstein* vampires have ruled the lands of Sylvania, a cursed stretch of land on the eastern fringes of the Empire. They have clashed many times with the rulers of the Empire, and although they are not the only bloodline of vampires, they are the most well known to citizens of the Empire, and it is vampires such as the Von Carsteins who commonly appear in folk tales and myths.



Vampire Type | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Magic Lv. | Points
Fledgling | 5 | 4 | 5 | 4 | 3 | 5 | 4 | 1 | 150
Vampire | 6 | 5 | 6 | 5 | 4 | 6 | 5 | 2 | 250
Oldblood | 7 | 6 | 7 | 6 | 5 | 7 | 7 | 3 | 350 
*Magic Lores:* Vampires, Shadow or Death

*Wargear:* Hand Weapon, Heavy Armour.

*Options: *
May Take Shield: 5 Points
May Take Great Weapon(+2 S, -2 I ) or Extra Hand Weapon(+1A): 10 Points
May Replace Heavy Armour for Full Plate Armour: 15 Points
May Take Lance (Mounted Only.): 10 Points
May increase starting magic level by 1 level for to gain an extra 35 points.
May Take up to 75/100/125 Points of Vampiric Powers. (Fledging, Vampire, Oldblood respectively)
May Take up to 50/75/100 Points of Magic Items. (Fledging, Vampire, Oldblood respectively)

*Mounts: *
May Take a Skeletal Steed: 15 Points
- Barding: 5 Points
May Take a Nightmare: 20 Points
- Barding: 5 Points
May Take a Hellsteed: 40 Points


*Vampiric Powers: *

Dread Knight: The vampire has followed the path of the warrior to its ultimate conclusion, taking up arms in a dark mockery of the knightly vow. +2 WS – 20 Points

Master Strike: So strong is this lord of the night that a well placed blow from his blade can bring low even the mightiest of foes +1S -1I, Killing Blow – 25 Points

Supernatural Horror: Hideous to look upon this Vampire long ago left behind the trappings of humanity and beauty in favor of a bulker and more muscled terrifying appearance. +1T +1A – 30 Points

Forbidden Lore: To learn several paths of magic is beyond most men but time is of little matter to an undying scholar. Pick any lore of Magic listed in the magic section and you know all of its spells. – 30 Points

Dark Acolyte: Some vampires have an affinity with magic beyond even their undying peers. +15 Magic Points. – 30 Points

Quickblood: The sword strikes of even the most skillful men are but clumsy and childlike before the preternatural speed of this vampire. +2 I and Always Strikes First. – 40 Points

Flying Horror: This vampire is able to take to the skies with the aid of great monstrous membranous wings. +2 S, +1 I and Fly. – 45 Points

The Red Fury: This vampire has long had a savage and unstoppable blood lost that once wounded he will not stop until his enemies are dead at his feet. When you take your first wound, double your attacks for the rest of the battle. – 50 Points

Curse of the Revenant: Though magic, bloodletting or sheet force of will the strength of this vampire to survive the centuries is beyond compare. +1 T and W. – 55 Points

Master of the Black Arts: The mastery of magic and the winds of magic themselves present little challenge to this vampire, so matchless is his magical prowess. +30 Magic Points and know all spells from the Lore of Vampires along with any spells from your chosen lore.- 70 Points

*Magic Items: You are only allowed one magic item from each of the following sections so you may not take two magic weapons or two arcane items. Feel free to change the names in your character sheet as long as you but in brackets next to its new name what it original was called.*

*Magic Weapons:*
Giant Blade: + S – 60 Points
Sword of Bloodshed: +3A – 60 Points
Obsidian Blade: Ignore Armour Saves – 50 Points
Ogre Blade: +2S – 40 Points
Sword of Strife: +2A – 40 Points
Fencers Blades: +1 A and WS 10 – 35 Points
Sword of Swift Slaying: Always Strikes First – 25 Points
Sword of Battle: +1A – 20 Points
Sword of Might: +1S – 20 Points
Golden Sigil Sword: I 10 – 15 Points
Sword of Striking: +1 to Hit. – 15 Points

*Magic Armour:*
Armour of Destiny: Heavy Armour, 4+ Ward. – 50 Points
Armour of Meteoric Iron: Full Plate Armour, 5+ Ward. – 45 Points
Armour of Silvered Steel: Full Plate Armour, 6+ Ward. – 40 Points
Nightshroud: +1 to Armour save, Enemies have Always strikes last. – 40 Points
Armour of Fortune: Heavy Armour, 5+ Ward. – 35 Points
Gamblers Armour: Heavy Armour, 6+ Ward. – 20 Points
Dragonhelm: +1 to Armour save, 2+ Ward against flaming attacks. – 15 Points
Enchanted Shield: +2 to Armour Save. – 10 Points

*Talismans:*
Talisman of Preservation: 4+ Ward. – 45 Points
Talisman of Endurance: 5+ Ward. – 35 Points
Talisman of Protection: 6+ Ward. – 25 Points
Dragonsbane Gem: 2+ Ward vs. Flaming Attacks. – 15 Points.

*Arcane Items:*
The Book of Asur: +10 Magic Points, Pick 2 spells from the Lore of Shadow. – 60 Points.
The Black Periapt: +10 Magic Points and Pick 1 Spell from the Lore of Death. – 50 Points
The Staff of Damnation: +10 Magic Points, know Hellish Vigor(Lore of Vampires). – 40 Points 
The Cursed Book: +5 Magic Points, know Melkoths Miasma. – 30 Points.
The Book of Arkan: Know Vanhel’s Danse Macabre. – 20 Points.

Armour Reference Sheet:
Light Armour: 6+ Armour Save.
Heavy Armour: 5+ Armour Save.
Full Plate Armour: 4+ Armour Save.
Shield: +1 to Armour Save.
Mounted: +1 to Armour Save.
Mount Barding: +1 to Armour Save.

*Character Creation: You each have 500 points to spend on your character and please follow the character sheet below.*


*Name:* What are you called? No Titles unless given.

*Homeland:* Which of the human lands did you hail from?: Empire, Bretonnia, Kislev, Tilea and Albion.

*Gender:* Are you Male or Female? Remember only Lahmians are Female and most Blood Dragons are Male.

*Age:* How old are you? (Fledglings: 30-150, Vampires: 150-300, Oldblood: 300-400)

*Appearance:* What do you look like even though you haven’t aged since you became a vampire? A good description helps a lot.

*Personality:* What are you like as a vampire? Are you cruel and sadistic? Do you have a sense of pride and honour? Silent types really wont get on well in the roleplay so keep that to a minimum though being a brooding thoughtful vampire is fine. Once again a good description of your personality helps.

*Background and History:* What did you used to be before becoming a lord or lady of Undeath? What events led up to you being turned? Do you know who it was that turned you?(Making up your own sire is good as I don’t want to see named vampires here like Abhorash, The Red Duke or Neferata.) Why have you come to join in the Blood Crusade? Do you know Mordred personally or know of him?

*Blood Line:* Which of the five major blood lines are you?

*Vampire Level:* Fledging, Vampire, Oldblood(post type and points cost.)
Limits:
0-6 Fledglings
0-10 Vampires
0-4 Oldbloods.

*Magic Level:* Post your magic level here.

*Vampiric Powers:* Post which powers you have taken and their points cost, noting your Vampiric power allowance. 

*Wargear, Equipment and Mounts:* Post all of your Wargear options here along with their points cost, including magic items and mounts.

*Total Character Cost:* Post here your total character cost.

Im looking for 6+ Players to join this roleplay.

Accepted Characters:
1: Markus von Carstein - Malochai - Vampire - Von Carstien
2: Maithas Blackjor - Praid - Vampire - Blood Dragon
3: Klaus - Blackguard - Vampire - Blood Dragon
4: Yakov - Khorne Forever - Oldblood - Stigoi
5: Ezekiel Von Carstien - Hogglord - Oldblood - Von Carstien
6: Open
7: Ulric Von Drakenblood - Midge - Old Blood - Blood Dragon
8: Natasha Von Drakenblood - Lord Ramo - Vampire - Lahmian
9: Gaelan Von Drakenblood - Santaire - Vampire - Blood Dragon
10: Khalidel Von Drakenblood - Captain Stillos - Vampire - Blood Dragon
11: Sasha Vykos - Akatsuki13 - Vampire - Necrach
12: Alexander Romera - Romero - Vampire - Strigoi
13: Viktor von Carstein - P_Folis - Vampire - Von Carstien
14: Radu von Carstein - Dark Angel - Vampire - Von Carstien
15: Nuso Esva - High Seraph - Vampire - Lahmian


----------



## Rems

Revan's at it again! I swear you're mad for running so many games at once. 

Is there any reason why the players are unable to raise the dead? It seems somewhat to go against the spirit of the Lore of Vampires. 

I am concerned though about the character's power levels. With 500 points to spend each it seems like characters could be really powerful, game breakingly so. Obviously i don't know what enemies you intended to set against the party but still. There also seems to be only limited potential for character growth (narratively and from a 'levelling' standpoint), especially as an ancient old blood loaded up to the gills with spells and magic items. 

I am tempted though to create a bonkers Necrach and the uni holidays are coming up.


----------



## Midge913

As per our conversations I am in. I will be working on a character over the next couple of days.


----------



## BlackGuard

*Character Creation: You each have 500 points to spend on your character and please follow the character sheet below.


**Name:* Klous

*Homeland:* Bretonnia - Montfort Province

*Gender:* Male

*Age:* 221

*Appearance:* Stands approximately 5'10" in height. When he was turned he was in above average physical condition with broad shoulders. Although one could tell that his muscles were wiry instead of bulky and that his muscles seemed to wrap around his bones rather than grow around them. This has given him a rather lithe looking build that does not immediately deleiver intimidation. His dark blonde hair as seen began to fade to a white(ish) color, though this may simply be his own doings.

*Personality:* Thoughtful is the best description to give Klous. Since he became a vampire he has long pondered what exactly he was meant to do with the curse. He is a consumate tactician who looks before every weakness weather it is in single combat or large-scale battles. He seeks to find the peak of bloodlust and in that moment hope to find a way to control his own cravings. Most of the time he is curt and polite but always searching for weaknesses.

*Background and History:* Klous was a Knight of Bretonnia, one clad in iron armor and destined to serve in one of his lord's many armies. He fought in a number of campaigns and wars primarily focused on the Beastmen and Orks which occassionally roared from the forests or charged down the mountains. He sated his bloodlust early in his military life, approximately around the age of 25. He claimed he saw a vision from the Lady and set out to become a Questing Knight. For years he went around Bretonnia, the Empire, and even Albion attempting to quest in the name of the Grail and smite the many evils of the world he saw around him.


Finally he was directed to a small chapel dedicated to the god Ulric and within found a simple priest, called Krale. He had come to this chapel to because he had, had a run-in with a fledgling vampire in Albion and he found himself nearly killed by the creature. Now his soul burned for vengeance upon the creatures. The old priest promised him he could help in the situtation and would teach him all he knew. He went out on a number of quests, not all of them as righteous as he would have desired. He murdered merchants in their homes, massacred peasants believed to be involved with vampires. He killed a fair share of the monsters. Each time the priest asked him exactly how things went and what he had learned and the weaknesses in himself he had discovered.


After his final trail he returned to the priest. He was bloody and wounded. He could barley walk and his blade was cracked in a number of places. He had slain a true Vampire, not some fledgling, not some cult of fools nor a petty pack of ghouls -- but a true vampire. Krale asked him how it felt, to which he answered he felt only emptiness in his soul for upon slaying the creature he found not satisfaction. Krale smiled, for the first time since he met Klous and revealed his fangs. 


He wasn't able to stop what happened next and he was soundly beaten with little effort, the vampire sinking its teeth into his neck even as he cried out in anguish. He awoke to find Krale standing over him, and he could already feel the effects of the vampire poison coursing through his veins. He was congradulated for his successful completion of his trials and therefore granted immortality. It was the last time he ever saw Krale, who promptly walked out of the chapels crypts. When he completed his transformation he murdered the Ulric priest he found kneeling before the altar but found it wasn't Krale. He never saw him again.


He wondered the Empire and Bretonnia for years, even made an expedition into Kislev. Constantly the bloodlust haunted him and he found himself sinking into madness more and more every day. Over the years he found contacts that were vampires, well after his hatred of his kind ebbed away with the realisation that he could never go back to his old life. He worked for a number of lords and ladies, from Albion to Bretonnia and beyond. He attempted to sate his bloodlust in battle and did his very best to attempt to conceal himself and his true nature from the world. He often fought as a solitary knight, fully encased in armor and rarely speaking. At other times he merely observed the moves and sublties of the court through shadows in the rooms or from hearing the machinations only dare spoke about during the night-hours. He could never become a Grail Knight, this he knew, but he could still kill with a sword, with his hands, he could still fight and gain glory. 

Even if such glory would earn him only hatred and damnation in the eyes of the very people he sought to impress.


*Blood Line:* The Blood Dragons

*Vampire Level:* Vampire (265 points) [Options Taken: Heavy Armor Replaced by Full Plate Armor - 15pts and Lance (Mounted Only) 10pts]

*Magic Level:* 1 (Spells: Invocation of Nehek 5pts and Aspect of the Dreadknight 5pts]

*Vampiric Powers:* Dread Knight [20 Points]

*Wargear, Equipment and Mounts:* Bloodmourne [Obsidian Blade - 50pts] , Bulwark of Nightmares [Enchanted Shield - 10pts] , Befouled Lady Amulet [Talisman of Endurance - 35pts] , Hellsteed [40pts], Krale's Journal [The Book of Arkan, 20pts]

*Total Character Cost:* 490 pts


I'm fairly certain I've made a number of errors. Please point them out to me and I will correct them.


----------



## Lord Ramo

As you know Revan I am in, will have my character up in a couple of days.


----------



## khrone forever

would it be possible for me to join, but my posting may be sporadic as exams are coming up?


----------



## Romero's Own

i will definatly make an oldblood Strigoi who will be absolutly mad. Mwhaha.


----------



## revan4559

Good character Blackguard but i think you misunderstand how the magic works, Per magic level you get 10 magic points which is your magic pool and one spell. You spend your magic points in combat each time you wish to cast a spell so im going to use Mordred as an example.

Mordred Von Drakenblood is a level 2 Wizard: 20 Magic Points, 2 Spells.

He Casts Invocation of Nehek in battle, costing him 5 magic points so his Total of 20 goes down to 15. 

So you will need to drop one of your spells to be a legal level 1 wizard.

Also The Obsidian Blade, The Enchanted Shield and Talisman of Endurance already comes to a total of 95 Points of your magic item allowance. As you are only a Vampire your maximum magic item allowance is 75 points. So you will need to look at your magic items again.


My dear Rems.

For now i intend to keep Players as champions of the army so they can get stuck into battle more without having to worry about ordering their troops around and means you are more likely to interact with each other instead of nameless faceless skeletons. Later on though you will get troops when you start storming castles and in battles of ridiculous size. Its a good thing i have the Storm of Magic, Monsterous Arcanum and Throne of Tamukhan books to use along with all Brettonian, Wood Elf and Beastmen army books?

I designed Oldbloods so that seeing as they cost 350 points they only have 150 points left for their options. If they spent all 125 points in their vampiric power section then they would only have 25 points for mundane and magic items. While if they spent 100 points in magic items they would have 50 points left for vampiric powers.

The bonus of being an oldblood is your better stat line and more access to the higher end level of Vampiric Powers such as Master of the Black Arts(which if you are a Necrach oldblood makes you evil as you then have 70 magic points to use when fighting.) while also comining a few other options.

Does anyone else have any more questions? And yes you can join if you want Khorne Forever.

Also here is an Example Character sheet, though ive skipped appearance, personality, background.

Name: Rakarth the Undying

Homeland: The Empire

Gender: Male

Age: 400 Years old.

Appearance: ---------

Personality: -------------

Background and History: -------------

Blood Line: Necrach

Vampire Level: Oldblood - 350 Points

Magic Level: Starting Level increased by +1(35 Points). Wizard Level 5. (50 Magic Points)

Vampiric Powers: 

Master of the Black Arts: 70 Points (+30 Magic points, know all spells from lore of vampires.)

Forbidden Lore: 30 Points (Know all spells from the Lore of Death).

Wargear, Equipment and Mounts: Hand Weapon, Light Armour, Channeling Staff: 15 points(+10 magic points).

Total Character Cost: 500 Points.


----------



## Romero's Own

would it be all right if i joined. I am not completly at home with vampires but a quick reading should sort me out.


----------



## revan4559

You can join if you want Romero. Simply to go Hammerwiki and read up on vampire counts there or Lexicanum.


----------



## khrone forever

ok thanks revan, ill have the bio up soon


----------



## Akatsuki13

I'll join too. But a quick question, with the power 'Master of the Black Arts' that gives us all the Lore of the Vampire spell plus a number of spells from another Lore equal to the character's magic level?


----------



## revan4559

Master of the black arts makes you the lore master of vampires giving you access to all of its spell, in addition to what ever lore you have chosen.

For example a Necrach who has chosen death as his main lore gets 4 spells from the lore of death(unless he choses forbbiden lore then he has all of them), and if he takes the vampiric power: Master of the black arts. He he also know all the spells from vampires.

If your after something similar then look at Mannfred Von Carstein in the latest vampire count book, as he uses both lore of vampires and lore of death.


----------



## Akatsuki13

Just making sure. I'll have a character up later today.


----------



## HOGGLORD

I love the vampire theme! Just started reading Department 19 today, then, as soon as I go onto heresy, this appears! 
The one problem is that I'm not sure how the dice thing works, could someone explain it and maybe give an example?


----------



## revan4559

The dice thing is pretty much purely for me to help with how fights will work as Attacks(A) are how many opponents you can kill in a post during battle unless they have multiple wounds in which case i will pm you or post the results of how well your attacks do which you then roleplay when you post. Midge and Ramo can help explain as they helped me when i was doing the recruitment thread.


----------



## Santaire

Vampires!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Revan you're awesome. You can expect a character from me soon

Edit: You still need to update AoD though


----------



## Malochai

Name: Markus von Carstein

Homeland: The Empire (Altdorf, Reikland)

Gender: Male

Age: 250

Appearance: When Markus was changed, he was only 18 years of age. He stands at 6’ tall exactly, and has thick, light brown hair that sweeps down over his left eye. A slight scar mars his right cheek. 
When he takes on the aspect that allows him to fly, Markus’ features become batlike. He becomes a lot more muscular, and from his back grow two huge, monstrous wings (akin to those of the vargheists).

Personality: Markus is not afraid of speaking his mind, and can often be irritating to others. However, when he is fighting he has a deadly, single-minded ruthlessness that replaces his ‘lighthearted’ manner. 
He doesn’t mind getting on the nerves of those he works with, but will always stop short of it coming to blows if possible. He can also change his mind at the drop of a hat, and can be quite contrary at times. 

Background and History: Markus was born into a merchanting family Altdorf, the eldest son of Wolfgang von Heimlich. However, he always preferred swordplay over the merchanting lessons his father tried to subject him to. Eventually, Wolfgang grew fed up of this cavalier attitude to his inheritance, and gave him a choice - apply himself to the studies that would enable him to run the business when the time came or be disinherited. 
Angry at this pronouncement, Markus stole a large amount of money from his father and left Altdorf for good, travelling the length and breadth of the Empire, increasing his swordsmanship and general combat skills all the while. He found himself in Sylvania on the last leg of his journey, after which he planned to return back to Altdorf and beg his father for forgiveness. However, in a small village along the road to Drakenhof, Markus came upon a stranger, who stood apart from the rest of the travellers. 
When approached, the stranger became violent and despite his best attempts, Markus was hopelessly outmatched. But it was something in the young man that caught the creatures attention. To the bitter end, he was stubborn, refusing to be beaten and trying to stand his own. He was turned, and then feasted in an orgy of blood. 
Nights later, Markus found his sire and killed him in a fit of rage before three words could be said between them.

Since then, Markus has been around the Empire many a time, killing as he goes. He has ranged further afield now, entering the noble lands of Bretonnia only to find they were nothing of the sort. He heard rumours of a Mordred, and there were rumours, rumours that made Markus’ mouth start salivating and he began his search to find him.

Blood Line: von Carstein

Vampire Level: Vampire, 250 

Magic Level: 2 
_Gaze of Nagash - 15 Magic points
Curse of Years - 20 Magic points_

Vampiric Powers: (75)
Flying Horror (45)
Master Strike (25)

Wargear, Equipment and Mounts: 
Heavy armour replaced by Full Plate Armour - 15pts 
Shield - 5pts
Blackened Blade [Obsidian Blade - 50pts]
[Talisman of Protection - 20pts]

Total Character Cost: 415

I'm hoping this is OK revan?


----------



## revan4559

Malochai said:


> Name: Markus von Carstein
> 
> Homeland: The Empire (Altdorf, Reikland)
> 
> Gender: Male
> 
> Age: 250
> 
> Appearance: When Markus was changed, he was only 18 years of age. He stands at 6’ tall exactly, and has thick, light brown hair that sweeps down over his left eye. A slight scar mars his right cheek.
> When he takes on the aspect that allows him to fly, Markus’ features become batlike. He becomes a lot more muscular, and from his back grow two huge, monstrous wings (akin to those of the vargheists).
> 
> Personality: Markus is not afraid of speaking his mind, and can often be irritating to others. However, when he is fighting he has a deadly, single-minded ruthlessness that replaces his ‘lighthearted’ manner.
> He doesn’t mind getting on the nerves of those he works with, but will always stop short of it coming to blows if possible. He can also change his mind at the drop of a hat, and can be quite contrary at times.
> 
> Background and History: Markus was born into a merchanting family Altdorf, the eldest son of Wolfgang von Heimlich. However, he always preferred swordplay over the merchanting lessons his father tried to subject him to. Eventually, Wolfgang grew fed up of this cavalier attitude to his inheritance, and gave him a choice - apply himself to the studies that would enable him to run the business when the time came or be disinherited.
> Angry at this pronouncement, Markus stole a large amount of money from his father and left Altdorf for good, travelling the length and breadth of the Empire, increasing his swordsmanship and general combat skills all the while. He found himself in Sylvania on the last leg of his journey, after which he planned to return back to Altdorf and beg his father for forgiveness. However, in a small village along the road to Drakenhof, Markus came upon a stranger, who stood apart from the rest of the travellers.
> When approached, the stranger became violent and despite his best attempts, Markus was hopelessly outmatched. But it was something in the young man that caught the creatures attention. To the bitter end, he was stubborn, refusing to be beaten and trying to stand his own. He was turned, and then feasted in an orgy of blood.
> Nights later, Markus found his sire and killed him in a fit of rage before three words could be said between them.
> 
> Since then, Markus has been around the Empire many a time, killing as he goes. He has ranged further afield now, entering the noble lands of Bretonnia only to find they were nothing of the sort. He heard rumours of a Mordred, and there were rumours, rumours that made Markus’ mouth start salivating and he began his search to find him.
> 
> Blood Line: von Carstein
> 
> Vampire Level: Vampire, 250
> 
> Magic Level: 2
> _Gaze of Nagash - 15 Magic points
> Curse of Years - 20 Magic points_
> 
> Vampiric Powers: (100)
> Flying Horror (45)
> Master Strike (25)
> 
> Wargear, Equipment and Mounts:
> Heavy armour replaced by Full Plate Armour - 15pts
> Shield - 5pts
> [Obsidian Blade - 50pts]
> [Talisman of Preservation - 45pts]
> 
> Total Character Cost: 435
> 
> I'm hoping this is OK revan?


Your 20 points over on your magic item allowance. Your allowed 75 points in total, you have 95.


----------



## Malochai

Dammit. I'll sort that out in a minute.


----------



## revan4559

Malochai said:


> Dammit. I'll sort that out in a minute.


Yep that is all fine now.


----------



## Priad

Name: Mathias Blackjoy

Homeland: Empire (Nordland)

Gender:Male

Age:288

Appearance: Mathias has a perfect face, that is untouched with blemishes. Along his jawline, a black beard can be seen accompanied by long flowing locks of black hair. The hair lays on his broad well built shoulders and body. Lastly, he stand 5' 9'' and near never leaves his suit of armor.

Personality: Of all the cruel men in the world, Mathias had to be amongst the top. He hated everyone and everything, except his one true love. Combined with unstoppable bloodlust and sadistic tendencies, he loved carving bloody paths throughtout the world. His manor alone was decorated with corpses and art made of body parts. Amongst the morbid scene, one beautiful gem stuck out and that was Alessa.

Background and History: 288 years ago, Mathias was born into this world. He was raised like all little princes were. With tutors during the day, and chasing princesses during the night. It wasn't long till he was trained in swordsmanship and even in combat. Eventually, he lead his fathers men against many a foe.

At the age of 28, his life changed. A sickness struck his lands, killing crops and people all around. Even his father fell to the sickness, making him lord. Wanting to stop the dread, he followed folktales to a necromancer. Upon slaying the wizard of death, he suffered froma sickness casted on him.

While bed-ridden, Mathias and his land fell apart. People left and lands died, soon he was alone and isolated. Priest and apothecaries came, but nothing helped. In his final day, a mysterious woman appeared in his bed chamber. She was beautiful, Mathias hadn't even wondered why she was there. It turned out the necromancer was her's, but she was fond of Mathias so gave him the kiss. Making him a thrall, and under her controll.

With years of learning and lust, Mathias became strong. Valerie and Mathias carved a blood path to Bretonnia, but once there she was smited. With his chains of enslavement gone, Mathias massacred folk from all around. Soon he was driven to hiding, and stuck to caves. With random pickings he survived, and wanted a bigger feast. 

Mathias ventured to a isolated manor that was in the highlands. Once there, he masscared the family and security except for one. The one was Alessa, a 8 year old beauty that wasn't afraid of him. He eventually turned her, since she most likely would have died alone.

With his new companion, they grew close which was odd. Before they knew it, they had a father/daughter bond. She felt safe with him, and he cared for her. Eventually her family's manor became their home. From the home, they made a bloody reputation in Bretonnia. Years past, and they settled down to househeld feasts and undead guards.

Until one day Mathias sensed a change in the winds of magic, he sensed power. Sprouting his wings and with a scream he flew off towards the source.

Blood Line: Blood Dragon

Vampire Level: Vampire 250pts

Magic Level: 1 (Invocation of Nehek)

Vampiric Powers: Red Fury, Fly Horror 95pts

Wargear, Equipment and Mounts: Red Drinker [Sword of Swift Slying] 25pts,Valerie's Amulet [Talisman of Preservation] 45pts, Full Plate 15pts, Shield, Nightmare 20pts, Barding 5pts.

Total Character Cost: 455 pts


----------



## Captain Stillios

Goddamnit, had my character done andthen my laptop decides to crash....AAARRRGGGGHHH!
Will have it redone by tomorow night


----------



## BlackGuard

Name: Klaus 

Homeland: Bretonnia

Gender: Male

Age: 221

Appearance: He stands exactly 5’10” tall, with a wiry build and does not exhibit a natural foreboding presence. His muscles seem to wrap around his bones rather than grow and therefore his size belies his strength. His hair is blond almost to the point of white going so far as to appear to have streaks of pure white running down it, while is cascades around his shoulders framing a gaunt face. His eyes appear to be a hazel color, but often times this veneer slips and you can see red. When he was cursed he was 28 years of age and therefore well beyond the confines of a boy and already growing into a man. His features and bone structure, frozen by the vampire curse, display a battle hardened face with eyes that are every thoughtful of situations at hand.

Personality: Ambitious would sum him up. Martial discipline and prowess ooze from him in his quest to free himself of the need for human blood. He seeks to go beyond what Abhorash achieved in sating his thirst by becoming a master of war and combat. He wants his name to be forever etched in the marble of his foes palaces, polished in their blood, and looked upon by their weeping kinfolk. He is, however, struck by moments of strong hatred for vampires a personality quirk he believes is a hold-over from his human heritage.

Background and History: Klaus was born in the lands of Bretonnia, hailing for the province of Montfort. He was the son of a lesser noble who had high hopes for his boy to one day becomes a full-fledged Knight. His dreams were straightforward and given his status in life well within his immediate reach. His training proceeded as well as could be expected of the boy, although many of his trainers and masters took note of the feverish burn behind his eyes that spoke of limitless ambition. That ambition served him well as a Knight of Bretonnia has he waded through the blood of greenskins and beastmen alike, ridding his land of the filth over and over again all the while serving his lord contently. Unlike most Knights he did not have the desire for leadership or mastery over the peasants, which he saw has beneath him – why should he aspire to rule over such filth?

During a battle against the beastmen he was wounded and limped off the battlefield, his company broken by the foolishness of his commanders. Within the forests of Montfort he was chased by the vicious creatures, and the tales of what he had to do to survive are by themselves worthy of remembrance. Eventually he made his escape and managed to return to his lord’s chateau. The experience had changed him and he now had little faith in the abilities of his superiors this was combined with a desire to serve a higher purpose in life than a sword-arm. He gave up all his titles, lands, and riches in the name of the Lady, for whom he had become very faithful in for delivering him (in his mind) from the beastmen.

He travelled the lands of the Old World from Bretonnia to the darkness of Kislev as a Questing Knight. His travels granted him much lore of the land as he vanquished bandit lords, necromancers, even Chaos worshippers all in the name of the Lady – hoping beyond hope that he would be granted a duel with the Green Knight. In the lands of Albion he encountered a monster known as a vampire, something the legends of Bretonnia had spoken about often but which he had never had any personal experiances with. The monster nearly killed him if not for the breaking of dawn, nearly crippled he crawled to a nearby village where the locals helped him back to help – much to his disgust. He vowed vengeance on the monster and insulted the peasants who attempted to ward him away from such a quest. He demanded to know where he could find someone competent on the vampires and was directed by the village elders to a small chapel in the northern regions of the Empire – dedicated to the War-God Ulric.

When he found the priest he was disgusted by his feebleness and apparently weakness but he desired knowledge to crush his foe. Once he explained his story to the priest, whose name was Krale the priest agreed to help but warned Klaus that vampires were not simply a foe one rushed off and killed – training would be needed. The trails set before him he viewed with contempt and bitterness. How dare this feeble old man demand anything from him? Regardless of his misgivings he completed each task as requested. He murdered a vampire coven, he sacked villages in the extreme northern regions of the Empire, he tracked down an challenged a number of alleged vampires, slaying them all. His strength grew and his wisdom increased by he kept his disdain for the common folk and Krale.

His final test was the kill a Questing Knight, one Krale informed him was in fact a vampire-sympathizer who had fallen under the dark fiends spell. Klaus hunted down his kinfolk and over the course of a two month hunt finally managed to bring him to battle. The clash was brutal and bloody for both knights but Klaus brought the man down. He was wounded and bleeding but still limped back to Krale where he presented the knights head to him. Krale took the head and asked Klaus how it felt to kill his own kinfolk. The Questing Knight responded that he felt nothing anymore only a cold void in his soul as he reflected back on the long path that had led him to this point in his life. He doubted everything at this point and eagerly desired to return back to Bretonnia, even if in shame.

Krale told him it would not be possible for in his final test he had succeeded beyond expectations and deserved a gift greater than anything the Lady could give him. Klaus was confused until the priest bared his fangs at him and a cruel smile crossed his face. He remembers nothing once the candles in the chapel went out. He awoke to find himself chained in the chapel crypts with Krale standing at the entrance with a brooding look on his face. He informed Klaus that he had been chosen by the followers of Abhorash because of his skill-at-arms. The Lady had forsaken him and now he would learn the true depth of despair. 

For weeks Klaus was unable to break the bonds of his imprisonment because of his weakened state and lack of blood – once he did though he could not control himself and ran amok in the small town murdering seven people before he was able to regain control of himself. He fled into the forests and wailed for hours over what had happened. He lost his mind for a good four or five decades, he really cannot remember the exact time, where he nearly became Strigori. His mind was slowly reformed by an emotion he had long thought crushed – ambition. He finally saw through the blood haze of his existence and slowly but surely pieced his existence back together.

He needed goals and desires, he knew, and set out on an adventure in its own right. He served upon dozens of battlefields, sought out worthy opponents across the lands – even bested a pompous High Elf once. All the while he maintained his control over his bloodlust and kept it with martial discipline. Despite his misgivings for his own kind, he developed a string of contacts to keep him in the loop for his adopted species. When word reached him of Mordred Von Drakenblood and his call for a Blood Crusade his interest was snatched. His ambition was once against stoked and his goals came into alignment for the first time in over half a century. He did not desire to rule over this land that Mordred Von Drakenblood sought to conquer, but whatever he forged afterwards was of keen interest to him. He could never become a Grail Knight because of what he was but nothing stopped from him becoming a Dread Knight. He would become a weapon for this Mordred, if he was worthy enough to wield him, and strike down his foes wherever they rest. Once this new bloody kingdom was established he would no doubt be given a place of great importance in this potential master’s armory – a vicious tool to destroy his enemies.

Then and only then would he achieve everlasting remembrance – even if it was as a bloody monster.

Blood Line: Blood Dragon

Vampire Level: Vampire [Options: Full Plate Armor replaces Heavy Armor 15pts.] – 265pts
Magic Level: 1 [Aspect of the Dread Knight]

Vampiric Powers: Dread Knights [20pts], Curse of the Revenant [55pts], Master Strike [25pts] – 100pts Total

Wargear, Equipment and Mounts: Bloodmourne [Obsidian Blade, 50pts], Bulwark of Nightmares [Enchanted Shield, 10pts], Hellsteed [40pts]

Total Character Cost: 465


I decided to redo him. Is this up to snuff?


----------



## Lord Ramo

Mine will be up wednesday evening


----------



## Midge913

I am going to try to get mine up this evening.


----------



## Romero's Own

hopefully mine will be up today.


----------



## revan4559

All fine now Blackguard.


----------



## khrone forever

Name: Yakov

Homeland: Kislev 

Gender: Male
Age: 327

Appearance: Yakov is tall, about 6 2”. Huge banks or rolling muscle protrude from his shoulders, which support massive bat-like leathery, wings. His face is like that of a bat, his nose upturned, his teeth elongated to giant size, and his ears grossly out of proportion. His body is covered in a multitude of minute scars and cuts gained from his unorthodox fighting style.

Personality: Yakov is a brooding type, he likes to be alone, apart from the corpses, and think about what he believes to be important. However it is usually about how he will maim the next corpse, or how he will kill again without being discovered. In all-out combat, Yakov thinks himself a excellent fighter who cleanly and efficiently dispatches his victims, however he is deluding himself. He flies into a rage like no other, and lashes out at anything that comes close, even his supposed allies. His fighting style has been likened to a hurricane or tornado, by those who have survived the encounters. However despite this, he has some control over how he attacks, usually preferring to incapacitate his targets by cutting the hamstring or gutting them, so that he can return to them later and toy with them as they slowly bleed to death, and only then will he feed. 

Background and History: Yakov was born and raised in Kislev, the second son of one of the Boyars, Mikeil Spiakov. Over the first 18 years of his life, Yakov spent most fighting, not just protecting his father’s realm but venturing into the boarder realms of chaos to fight back. During one of these expeditions Yakov’s prowess with a sword attracted the attention of Konstantin Simonovitch, a Strigoi vampire that was feasting in one of the old graveyards near the chaos boarder. For several days Konstantin followed Yakov, noting his thirst for battle, and his skill with animals. One night he struck.
In the morning the guards entered his tent to find the back of the mammoth skin tepee sliced open, and the rest of the room covered in blood. And a body was lying in a pool of blood on the flood.
Meanwhile the real Yakov was being carried across the snowscape by Konstantin, to the graveyard where he first say Yakov. For the next couple of decades he trained Yakov in the ways of the vampires, how to move silently, how to kill more efficiently, how to use the magic of vampires and beast and eventually how to administer the blood kiss. 
However after 60 or so years of this, Konstantin was hunted down and killed by a witch hunter by the name of Herterich Knopfler. After another 20 years of tracking his pray, Yakov eventually found and slaughtered Herterich leaving his body in several pieces.
From then on Yakov has slowly degraded, the flesh of the corpses he ate slows eating away at his mind, until he became more and more animal like, he forgot most of the teachings of Konstantin, except that of beasts magic, for which he has a natural affinity even without most of his training. 
After a mistake in a spell, meant to bring him back to his former glory, Yakov was blessed with the wings of the animals he loved so much, and now flies from town to town, feasting on their dead, and sometimes slaughtering them in a orgy of blood.
Now Yakov has been attracted to the rumours of someone trying to find and awaken a long lost carmine dragon in Bretonnia and has followed these rumours to hopefully find more slaughter 

Blood Line: Strigoi
Vampire Level: Oldblood
Magic Level: 1, Wyssan's Wildform(10 Magic Points)

Vampiric Powers: The Red Fury (50), Flying Horror (45), Supernatural Horror(30)

Wargear, Equipment and Mounts: Sword of Battle (20), Armour of Fortunes (35)
Total Character Cost: 500


----------



## HOGGLORD

*Name:* Ezekiel Von Carstein

*Homeland:* Wissenland, Empire

*Gender:* Male

*Age:* 380 years, 6 Months and 2 weeks

*Appearance:* Standing at 6ft, tall and thin, handsome, with long pitch-black hair, tall and with a noble countenance, his eyes perfectly match his hair. His skin is unblemished and pale almost the colour of parchment. Ezekiel adorns a strange form of armour, created by forging and tampering with ancient magics, the armour neither constricts his movement, nor makes a sound when he moves, it fits tightly around his body, barely noticeable under his clothes. He wears many different clothes, depending on his current interests and desires. At the moment he prefers, over his strange armour, a dark, rich silk and linen clothing and a flowing, blood red cloak

*Personality:* Ezekiel likes humans, they are a source of great curiosity and entertainment to him. At times he will wander through imperial cities, observing their day to day lives, at others, he may kidnap several people, giving them curious combinations of tortures and pleasures, such as allowing them exquisite meals and bedding before informing them of the torturous poisons within their food and drink, Ezekiel will then observe the people, noting their screams and pleas, greatly enjoying the difference in reactions that he perceives. He may spend hours having polite conversations with imprisoned, tortures individuals. 
Ezekiel is honorable, up to a point. He is also very vigilant, his years of experience making him (in his eyes at least) something of an expert in human emotions. He is friendly for the most part, but beneath the polite, friendly comments and fine trappings he adorns, a raging sadistic madman lurks, lashing out and causing suffering with horrible, twisted pleasure.

*Background/History:* Before his turning, Ezekiel was a lord of Wissenland, even then he enjoyed strange things, he threw lavish parties and practiced endlessly with blades, besting all opponents in the art of swordplay, Ezekiel was famous in his time for never being so much as scratched by an enemy blade, his ability to parry and strike almost supernatural. He studied endlessly in magic arts, uncovering forgotten secrets and forbidden arts, He wore the finest clothes and ate the most exotic and expensive foods. 
Ezekiel kept few friends, each earning his favor through pleasing acts, his wife, Anastasia, stood at his side always, enjoying the same pleasures and skills as her husband. 
Ezekiel was turned by one of his favorites, who walked up to him during a party and bit into his wrist. To all the onlookers, one of the count's favorites had just bitten the count, who had collapsed. The vampire was subsequently killed by a bodyguard. Ezekiel flew into a rage at the needless violence and tore the guard's head from his shoulders. This was when he discovered the first of his new vampiric abilities. He immediately turned his wife and remaining guards and favourites. After two years of violent and sadistic tyranny, Ezekiel and his followers were driven out of the city by angry, horrified citizens and witch hunters. Ezekiel eventually found himself within an old, abandoned manor, just outside the city of Sylvania, where he set up a home. It was then that he began his curiosity with humans, striking out and stealing people from their homes, subjecting them to his strange tortures. Over time, Ezekiel came upon strange things, first was a talisman, which seemed to draw shadows around him when danger approached, making him even harder to leave a telling blow upon. The other, was a sword, it was a thick bladed weapon, akin to a huge rapier, it could slide effortlessly through armour and was strong enough to withstand the heaviest and strongest blows.


*Blood Line:* Von Carstein

*Vampire Level:* Oldblood 350

*Magic Level:* 3

Lore of Vampires:
Hellish Vigor
Gaze of Nagash
Invocation of Nehek

*Vampiric Powers:* 
Master Strike 25
Quickblood 40

*Wargear, Equipment and Mounts: *
_The Nightweaver_ - Obsidian Blade + Enchanted Shield 60
_The Shadow Caller_ Talisman of Protection 25
Heavy Armour (Included in Profile)

*Total Character Cost:* 500

(Is that OK? I know that the sword is a bit of a stretch, but I made some fluff for it. I just that I personally don't like heavily armored vampires with shields.)


----------



## HOGGLORD

Oh, can you save magic points up so that you can use a more powerful spell later on? If not, I may have to make some edits.


----------



## Rems

Name: Tzimisce

Homeland: Estilea

Gender: Male

Age: 400

Appearance: Like most Necrachs Tzimisce resembles a month’s dead animated corpse. Withered flesh rotting and flaking, clings to thin bones. Tight lips stretch in a rictus smile on a pallid, wrinkled face. A large nose, like a beak, juts out below dark, sunken sockets where milky orbs reside. Atop his bald head is a lovingly fashioned blonde wig made from flaxen hair of elven children. It is a disturbing and incongruous sight. Adding to his macabre ensemble is a necklace of human children’s fingerbones, ensorcelled as a charm of protection. A new link is added with every place he visits. Mouldy vestments swathe his thin frame, burgundy of hue and boasting a multitude of pockets and pouches for all manner of arcane and mundane items. 

Personality: Tzimisce is a brilliant student of the arcane, who has had centuries to hone his dark craft. He is also utterly insane, tainted by his sire’s blood. With a warped view and personality Tzimisce is utterly unpredictable and frustrating. He may engage in furious arcane study or conduct a conversation with a portrait. He once spent a month believe himself to be a tortoise and then another having decided he enjoyed it. He wears a wig in anxiety for his baldness and is prone to cackling and random outbursts. He gave himself his name to peeve both witch hunters and fellow vampires, delighting in its mad arrangement of syllables. 

His fractured psyche is marred with dispassionate callousness and psychopathic blood thirst. Where other necrach’s may dissect the living to further their studies, Tzimisce enjoys it. Considering himself an intellectual the oldblood has little time for the chaos of melee, duels, honourable single combat or any other such ‘nonsense’. 

Background and History: Born in Estilea 400 hundred years ago to a merchant family Tzimisce (for that is the only name he can remember now) spent his years alive quite sane and healthy. It was his curiosity and hunger for knowledge that doomed him to unlife, traits which have since been magnified in living death. Tzimisce dabbled in the occult and secret societies, slowly achieving real power and sorcerous skill. An unknown patron advanced his standing and supplied him with valuable tomes. This patron was in fact his future sire Maglotich, who had for reasons entirely of his own decided to interfere with the life of this mortal. 

In Tzimisce’s fortieth year his secretive benefactor made his presence known, to the misfortune of Tzimisce. Manifesting at one of his cabal’s conclaves his sire proceeded to turn it into an abattoir killing everyone in the room. For Tzimisce however, death was not final as he found himself reborn. The experience and his sire’s Necrach blood unhinged the fledging vampire however. It was a surprise to the say the least for Maglotich to see his newest thrall collapse into a fit of giggling then eerily stop and trace an impossibly intricate series of spirals on the floor. 

As Maglotich came into Tzimisce’s life so he left his unlife, content with creating another of his bloodline. It was left to Tziminsce on his own to discover what ti was to be a vampire and a necrach at that. The realisation that he was doomed to a life of preying on the innocent, where the bestial craving for blood could overwhelm his rational judgement as his body slowly decayed did no favours to Tzimisce’s sanity and stripped him of his humanity. 

Over the course of three hundred years Tzimisce has been staked a dozen times. Nine of those stakings have been from a particularly persistent line of Witch Hunters. For generations the Albretch’s bore sons into the service of Sigmar and the Empire, hunting all manner of beast and deviant. The most recent five generations each crossed paths with Tzimisce, gifting him with a blessed stake, holy water or blessed icons. Finally sick of these predations Tzimisce put an end to their line and ancestral home in a conflagration of fire. He has however the nagging suspicion he missed one of their cursed bloodline. 

After three centuries of unlife there is very little in Tzimsce that may be called human. He is a monster from nightmare, hiding in the darkness. He is a wretched abomination like all his kind, a parasite preying on society. On some level of his tortured mind he knows this, and silently screams. 

The Necrach was called to Mordred’s Blood Crusade after the Blood Dragon called in a long standing debt. A century earlier when Tzimisce had been on the run from a gang of Witch Hunter’s the Blood Dragon had sheltered the weakened Necrach. Vowing his eternal gratitude, a poor choice of words for an immortal being, Tzimisce placed his sorcerous talents, and a magnificent recipe for rhubarb pie, in Morderd’s debt. 

Blood Line: Necrach

Vampire level: Oldblood (350)

Magic level: Wizard level 5 (35). 80 magic points 

Lore of Vampires (all spells), Lore of Death (all spells), Lore of Shadows (5 spells)

Vampiric Powers: Master of the Black Arts (70)

Wargear: Talisman of Preservation (45).

Cost: 500

I believe I have the spells right. Necrachs know all the lores so I can choose spells from any of them. Master of the Black Arts gives me all the spells from the Lore of vampires and one other, death in this case. My magic level of 5 then allows me to know 5 spells, chosen in this case from the lore of shadows (do I choose these or randomised?) Is this correct?


----------



## revan4559

HOGGLORD said:


> Name: Ezekiel Von Carstein
> 
> Homeland: Wissenland, Empire
> 
> Gender: Male
> 
> Age: 180
> 
> Appearance: Standing at 6ft, tall and thin, handsome, with long pitch-black hair, tall and with a noble countenance, his eyes perfectly match his hair. His skin is unblemished and pale almost the colour of parchment. Ezekiel adorns a strange form of armour, created by forging and tampering with ancient magics, the armour neither constricts his movement, nor makes a sound when he moves, it fits tightly around his body, barely noticeable under his clothes. He wears many different clothes, depending on his current interests and desires. At the moment, he prefers, over his strange armour a dark, rich silk and linen clothing, a flowing, blood red cloak and a wide brimmed, feathered hat, as is the current style in the empire.
> 
> Personality: Ezekiel likes humans, they are a source of great curiosity and entertainment to him. At times he will wander through imperial cities, observing their day to day lives, at others, he may kidnap several people, giving them curious combinations of tortures and pleasures, such as allowing them exquisite meals and bedding before informing them of the torturous poisons within their food and drink, Ezekiel will then observe the people, noting their screams and pleas, greatly enjoying the difference in reactions that he perceives. He may spend hours having polite conversations with imprisoned, tortures individuals.
> Ezekiel is honorable, up to a point. He is friendly for the most part, but beneath the polite, friendly comments and fine trappings he adorns, a raging sadistic madman lurks, lashing out and causing suffering with horrible pleasure.
> 
> Background and History: Before his turning, Ezekiel was a lord of Wissenland, even then he enjoyed strange things, he threw lavish parties and practiced endlessly with blades, besting all opponents in the art of swordplay, Ezekiel was famous in his time for never being so much as scratched by an enemy blade, his ability to parry and strike almost supernatural. He studied endlessly in magic arts, uncovering forgotten secrets and forbidden arts, He wore the finest clothes and ate the most exotic and expensive foods.
> Ezekiel kept few friends, each earning his favor through pleasing acts, his wife, Anastasia, stood at his side always, enjoying the same pleasures and skills as her husband.
> Ezekiel was turned by one of his favorites, who walked up to him during a party and bit into his wrist. To all the onlookers, one of the count's favorites had just bitten the count, who had collapsed. The vampire was subsequently killed by a bodyguard. Ezekiel flew into a rage at the needless violence and tore the guard's head from his shoulders. This was when he discovered the first of his new vampiric abilities. He immediately turned his wife and remaining guards and favourites. After two years of violent and sadistic tyranny, Ezekiel and his followers were driven out of the city by angry, horrified citizens and witch hunters. Ezekiel eventually found himself within an old, abandoned manor, just outside the city of Sylvania, where he set up a home. It was then that he began his curiosity with humans, striking out and stealing people from their homes, subjecting them to his strange tortures. Over time, Ezekiel came upon strange things, first was a talisman, which seemed to draw shadows around him when danger approached, making him even harder to leave a telling blow upon. The other, was a sword, it was a thick bladed weapon, akin to a huge rapier, it could slide effortlessly through armour and was strong enough to withstand the heaviest and strongest blows.
> 
> 
> Blood Line: Von Carstein
> 
> Vampire Level: Oldblood 350
> 
> Magic Level: 3
> 
> Vampiric Powers:
> Master Strike 25
> Quickblood 40
> 
> Wargear, Equipment and Mounts:
> _The Nightweaver_ - Obsidian Blade + Enchanted Shield 60
> _The Shadow Caller_ Talisman of Protection 25
> 
> Total Character Cost: 500
> 
> (Is that OK? I know that the sword is a bit of a stretch, but I made some fluff for it. I just that I personally don't like heavily armored vampires with shields.)


Coming the sword and shield into one is fine. 

Two things i want you to edit though are your age, as you have chosen oldblood you will be between 300-400 years old not 180 years old. Second i need you to edit in what spell lore you have chosen along with 3 spells from that lore. Once that is done then all good to go.


----------



## revan4559

Rems said:


> Name: Tzimisce
> 
> Homeland: Estilea
> 
> Gender: Male
> 
> Age: 400
> 
> Appearance: Like most Necrachs Tzimisce resembles a month’s dead animated corpse. Withered flesh rotting and flaking, clings to thin bones. Tight lips stretch in a rictus smile on a pallid, wrinkled face. A large nose, like a beak, juts out below dark, sunken sockets where milky orbs reside. Atop his bald head is a lovingly fashioned blonde wig made from flaxen hair of elven children. It is a disturbing and incongruous sight. Adding to his macabre ensemble is a necklace of human children’s fingerbones, ensorcelled as a charm of protection. A new link is added with every place he visits. Mouldy vestments swathe his thin frame, burgundy of hue and boasting a multitude of pockets and pouches for all manner of arcane and mundane items.
> 
> Personality: Tzimisce is a brilliant student of the arcane, who has had centuries to hone his dark craft. He is also utterly insane, tainted by his sire’s blood. With a warped view and personality Tzimisce is utterly unpredictable and frustrating. He may engage in furious arcane study or conduct a conversation with a portrait. He once spent a month believe himself to be a tortoise and then another having decided he enjoyed it. He wears a wig in anxiety for his baldness and is prone to cackling and random outbursts. He gave himself his name to peeve both witch hunters and fellow vampires, delighting in its mad arrangement of syllables.
> 
> His fractured psyche is marred with dispassionate callousness and psychopathic blood thirst. Where other necrach’s may dissect the living to further their studies, Tzimisce enjoys it. Considering himself an intellectual the oldblood has little time for the chaos of melee, duels, honourable single combat or any other such ‘nonsense’.
> 
> Background and History: Born in Estilea 400 hundred years ago to a merchant family Tzimisce (for that is the only name he can remember now) spent his years alive quite sane and healthy. It was his curiosity and hunger for knowledge that doomed him to unlife, traits which have since been magnified in living death. Tzimisce dabbled in the occult and secret societies, slowly achieving real power and sorcerous skill. An unknown patron advanced his standing and supplied him with valuable tomes. This patron was in fact his future sire Maglotich, who had for reasons entirely of his own decided to interfere with the life of this mortal.
> 
> In Tzimisce’s fortieth year his secretive benefactor made his presence known, to the misfortune of Tzimisce. Manifesting at one of his cabal’s conclaves his sire proceeded to turn it into an abattoir killing everyone in the room. For Tzimisce however, death was not final as he found himself reborn. The experience and his sire’s Necrach blood unhinged the fledging vampire however. It was a surprise to the say the least for Maglotich to see his newest thrall collapse into a fit of giggling then eerily stop and trace an impossibly intricate series of spirals on the floor.
> 
> As Maglotich came into Tzimisce’s life so he left his unlife, content with creating another of his bloodline. It was left to Tziminsce on his own to discover what ti was to be a vampire and a necrach at that. The realisation that he was doomed to a life of preying on the innocent, where the bestial craving for blood could overwhelm his rational judgement as his body slowly decayed did no favours to Tzimisce’s sanity and stripped him of his humanity.
> 
> Over the course of three hundred years Tzimisce has been staked a dozen times. Nine of those stakings have been from a particularly persistent line of Witch Hunters. For generations the Albretch’s bore sons into the service of Sigmar and the Empire, hunting all manner of beast and deviant. The most recent five generations each crossed paths with Tzimisce, gifting him with a blessed stake, holy water or blessed icons. Finally sick of these predations Tzimisce put an end to their line and ancestral home in a conflagration of fire. He has however the nagging suspicion he missed one of their cursed bloodline.
> 
> After three centuries of unlife there is very little in Tzimsce that may be called human. He is a monster from nightmare, hiding in the darkness. He is a wretched abomination like all his kind, a parasite preying on society. On some level of his tortured mind he knows this, and silently screams.
> 
> The Necrach was called to Mordred’s Blood Crusade after the Blood Dragon called in a long standing debt. A century earlier when Tzimisce had been on the run from a gang of Witch Hunter’s the Blood Dragon had sheltered the weakened Necrach. Vowing his eternal gratitude, a poor choice of words for an immortal being, Tzimisce placed his sorcerous talents, and a magnificent recipe for rhubarb pie, in Morderd’s debt.
> 
> Blood Line: Necrach
> 
> Vampire level: Oldblood (350)
> 
> Magic level: Wizard level 5 (35). 80 magic points
> 
> Lore of Vampires (all spells), Lore of Death (all spells), Lore of Shadows (5 spells)
> 
> Vampiric Powers: Master of the Black Arts (70)
> 
> Wargear: Talisman of Preservation (45).
> 
> Cost: 500
> 
> I believe I have the spells right. Necrachs know all the lores so I can choose spells from any of them. Master of the Black Arts gives me all the spells from the Lore of vampires and one other, death in this case. My magic level of 5 then allows me to know 5 spells, chosen in this case from the lore of shadows (do I choose these or randomised?) Is this correct?


You would only have your 5 spells in your chosen lore and all spells from the lore of vampires as you havent taken the Forbbiden Lore vampiric power. Which if you did would make you 530 points, so i would drop the all spells from lore of death.

Your magic would be:

5 Spells = lore of shadow
All spells = lore of vampires.

Once you change that all good.


----------



## Midge913

As approved by revan.

Name: Ulrich von Drakenblood

Homeland: Brettonia, near Couronne (year 1341 Imperial Calander)

Gender: Male

Age: 386

Appearance: Ulrich is the epitome of human physicality. Handsome, rugged, well muscled, strong of arm and shoulder, Ulrich cuts a stunning figure. Standing just over 6' tall, he has a presence and personality that dominates the room. His shoulder lenghth hair, that he keeps out of his face with a silver circlet adorned with a dragon, cut from the finest emerald, that rests on his brow, and his stunning green eyes are the very definition of Brettonian nobility. Typically adorned in the finest silks of the deepest scarlet, Ulrich cuts a gallant figure indeed, over which he wraps his monstrous bat-like wings in a parody of a cloak of the deepest shadow. On the field of battle however, his perfect visage is marred as the beast that slumbers within his soul emerges and his bloodlust takes hold. During these times his fangs elongate, he unfurls the leathery wings that sprout from his shoulders, and his visage is more akin to the Vargulf than to human. 

Personality: Capricious and cruel, Ulrich's moods are unpredictable at best. He has a cunning mind belies the bestial hunger that plagues his soul. Very attune to the interworkings of politics and espionage, Ulrich enjoys nothing more than pitting his enemies against one another, reveling in the bloodshed that usually follows. When underhanded tactics are unsuccessful Ulrich takes to the field of battle and there becomes death incarnate, for their isn't a finer swordsman to be seen. Deadly and ferocious, Ulrich has slaughtered thousands in his centuries of life, and in the wake of such battles he will gorge himself on fresh blood, a madmen with a single purpose, to feed. 

Background: Born as the youngest son of the Duke of Couronne, Ulrich grew up an unwanted, unloved child, always living in the shadow of his four older brothers. Taciturn and sullen, disenchanted with his station in life, Ulrich was the black sheep of the family. Though he excelled in his studies, both academic and martial, his disdain for his father was such that when he was sixteen he attempted to murder him. Caught in the attempt by his eldest brother, Ulrich was brought before his father, and banished from the Lands of Brettonia, never to return again on pain of death. A fine swordsman, Ulrich quickly found work as a mercenary in Altdorf, and for the next decade he would hone his prowess with a blade as a sword for hire. 

During that time his skills with a sword were not all that grew. The burning lump of hatred in his heart expanded, continued to gnaw at the fiber of his soul for many years. By the year 1367 hatred for his family, for his father and his brother was all he knew. He seethed with it, was maddened by it, until his state of mind was such that he was released from the mercenary company he was serving with. Destitue, half mad, he wandered the forrests and wild places of the Empire, slowly finding his way back to the borders of Brettonia. 

Some 3 months after crossing back into his homeland, he came upon a merchant train, insane with hunger, and in his most impressive display of swordsmanship since his birth he killed all of the guards, the merchant and his family. He ate his fill, surrounded by the staring corpses of his victims. It was in this state, that Mordred Von Drakenblood found Ulrich. Recognizing him for what he was, Mordred offered him the chance to serve him. Intitially skeptical, Ulrich simply staring at the dark stranger in front of him, the mans aura of darkness palpable. It was not until Mordred offered him a chance to exact revenge on his family that he agreed. Awoken into a new unlife, Ulrich, more powerful, swifter than sight, and gripped with a bloodlust unknown to him in life he rode at Mordred's right side, leading an army of the undead against Couronne, slaying all in their wake. Upon reaching his father's castle, Ulrich lead the siege against the Duchy's troops, slaughtering them with his blade, tossing them from the battlements to the reach hands of the undead horde below. 

That night he exacted his revenge, drinking deeply of his families blood in a blood orgy that lasted for three days. From that time to the present, Ulrich has served at Mordred's right hand. The biting blade, wielded by the masterful tactician, that would rip the empire assunder.

Bloodline: Blood Dragon

Vampire level: Oldblood

Magic Level: 1, Lore of Vampires: Hellish Vigor

Vampiric Powers: Quickblood (+2 I & Always Stirkes First), Flying Horror (+2 S, +1 I and flight)

Wargear, Equipment and Mounts: The Fallen Blade- the shattered pieces of Ulrich's father's sword, reforged using his fathers blood (Sword of Strife: +2A), Standard Heavy Armor, Enchanted Shield (+2 armor save) emblazoned with the Von Drakenblood family crest, Eye of Marron- a Talisman of protection (6+ ward save) made from Marron's, his eldest brother's, left eye. 

Total point cost: 535 - exceeded points cost due to additional 35 points gained from dropping a magic level.


----------



## revan4559

Notice:

All Old-Blood position has now been taking. 

4 Fledging and 3 Vampire Positions Left open


----------



## revan4559

HOGGLORD said:


> Oh, can you save magic points up so that you can use a more powerful spell later on? If not, I may have to make some edits.


In battle you can forgo casting major for abit to save up your magic points so you can cast higher level spells as magic points will 'regenerate' every so often in battle.


----------



## khrone forever

is mine all right?


----------



## Santaire

Please give me tomorrow and I'll have a post up. A full vampire


----------



## revan4559

khrone forever said:


> is mine all right?


Are you in the approved section at the bottom of my first post on page one? You are so that means all good Khorne-Forever.

To answer your earlier question Santaire ill have AoD up Friday, you still have AoTA to post as that will be up on Saturday.


----------



## khrone forever

oops, didnt see that section.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Here is my character which Revan has already seen.

Name: Natasha Von Drakenblood

Homeland: Kislev

Gender: Female

Age: 203

Appearance: Natasha cuts a stunning image for one as old as she is. Turned at a young age by Mordred’s wife Elizabeth she is a picture of youth, looking no older than twenty. Her skin is pale, like that of all vampires and she stands at around 5”9. Her hair is a light shade of blonde that drops down beyond her shoulder, kept in a neat ponytail. Her eyes are a deep shade of blue, turning into monstrous shades of blood red once she is angry or feeding. Her beauty masks her skill, and as such people underestimate her more than they should.

Personality: Natasha is careful and calculating, having been brought into a household mostly dominated by Blood dragons she has learnt how to fight and when to use her beauty, like most Lahmian vampires do. Unlike Elizabeth’s other gets that are more like handmaidens Natasha is determined to fight and be more recognized by the Blood Dragon contingent of Mordred’s household. She is quick in battle, an amazing swordsmen, she has learnt how to wield her blades quickly and is one of the most accomplished swordsman alive. Whilst she may not seem like it she is quick to anger, and even more deadly once she is. Natasha is accomplished in magic, and if she is being beaten in combat she falls back on her magic, blasting her opponents with what she knows.

Background and history: Natasha was born into a lesser Noble’s home in Kislev, the fourth and youngest child and second girl of the family. As such she was overlooked by her parents and others, who appeared to idolize her brothers and sister. As such she developed a hatred of all of them, and with her father’s approval, though he didn’t really listen to her at the time, learnt how to properly wield a sword. As her sister was doted upon by her mother and father, given all the gifts she wanted, Natasha focussed her hatred for them into her swordsmanship, quickly surpassing her brothers skills and that of her father’s guards, though she was never rewarded or even acknowledged by anyone for her skill.

That was until under the silky darkness of night that her fathers home received several pale looking visitors. They introduced themselves, Elizabeth and Mordred Von Drakenblood, two nobles that were travelling to meet with the Queen of Kislev. Sensing an opportunity to gain the Queen’s favour Natasha’s father eagerly offered his accommodation and everything inside to the two, wishing to impress them. Her father even went so far as to set up a little entertainment, several of his best guards and his sons taking part in a sword competition which was designed to show off his family.

Natasha also managed to take part in the competition, against the wishes of her father and mother, striding into the arena with her blades it was only at the request of Elizabeth who seemed to watch Natasha’s every movement with fascination that they consented and allowed her to partake. Natasha easily overwhelmed the guards and was placed against her eldest brother in the final of the mini tournament, besting him quickly by knocking his sword from his hand and striking him when he reached for it.

Her father was outraged by what he saw as her insolence and rose from his seat to strike her across the face, berating her publically for attacking whilst her brother went for his sword, claiming that he had been letting her knock it from his hand to provide entertainment. Natasha, furious and feeling humiliated threw her blades on the ground and retreated to her room, cursing her family even as she went. Whilst this went on Elizabeth and Mordred silently conversed, Elizabeth whispering in Mordreds ears as Natasha moved through the room to get to her quarters, eyes watching Natasha, even as Natasha made eye contact. Mordred seemed annoyed to begin with his wife’s whispering though seemed to relent after she continued whispering to him.

Natasha stayed in her room, until she heard screams and the clashing of blades. She rushed from her room to see a bloody scene play out in front of her. Her brothers lifeless body was in the middle of the arena they had only moments ago fought in, several of the visitors servants seemingly drinking from it. Mordred stood in front of Natasha’s father, several of his guards in between Mordred whose blade was slick with blood and eyes had transformed into a deep shade of red. With barely any effort he cut through them all, limbs being separated from bodies as he easily cut his way to her parents. As one of Elizabeths handmaidens fed on her mother, her father cried to Natasha to help, before his throat was cut by Mordred who loudly said that it was better that the fool stayed silent whilst they fed. 

All through this Natasha watched not caring for her family though she contemplated her escape. As she turned away from the scene to head to arm herself she found Elizabeth directly in front of her, one of her handmaidens standing to the side, blocking her in. Elizabeth eyes were a shade of red also, a blood dribbled down from her mouth which she quickly wiped away. “I was greatly impressed with your skills for one so beautiful as you my dear. Whilst you were away, celebrating your triumph my husband made a deal with your father, if he could best his sons and guards in combat you would be mine. Looks like he succeeded, though judging by the look on Mr. tall dark and handsome’s face, he isn’t happy about having to wield his blade against such unworthy mortals.”

Without another word Elizabeth pounced on Natasha, turning her into one of her servants of the night. She was taught how to live like a true Vampire by Elizabeth and her two handmaidens and spent a lot of her time with them. The only vampire she spent more time with was Hienrick Von Drakenblood, who tutored her to became a better warrior and an almost peerless swordsman.

As he was taught himself by Mordred she had thought arrogantly that she was almost on the level of the Old Blood Dragon, and even once tested her skill against his. The fight appeared to be long, but it was hopelessly one sided. For almost an hour Natasha attacked with everything she knew, using her two blades to strike out at him repeatedly. For almost an hour Mordred evaded and parried if he felt necessary, though he seemed to put in no effort. Finally he got bored of the little duel and with one mighty yet seemingly casual swing of his blade sundered both of her blades into pieces.

Annoyed he grabbed her by her hair and slammed her face first into the castle walls. Without a word he dropped two new blades the fencer blades. Both blades looked like quicksilver and strike as fast, after that he merely walked away. Since that day she has trained harder and harder with her blades, though will never be so arrogant again and now acts as a loyal member of the household to both Mordred and Elizabeth.

Blood Line: Lahmian

Vampire Level: Vampire 250pts

Magic Level: 3 (paid 35pts)

Vampiric Powers: QuickBlood 40pts, forbidden lore –light 30pts, dark acolyte 30pts

Wargear, Equipment and mounts: Light Black leather armour with light black cloak, dragonhelm of Voruldunrg (15 points), Necklace of Wuldenberg (talisman of protection (25 points)), fencer’s blades, “Barb” and “Fear” (35 points), hellsteed (40 points)

Total Points cost: 500 points


----------



## Midge913

Hogglord- Just out of curiousity how is this sword supposed to act as a shield. I know that revan has approved it, but I think it is kind of a jip that you get the protection of a shield, without the encumberance that comes with it.


----------



## Lord Ramo

I must admit I am in agreement with Midge, if you pay for a shield why not have it as a shield? If you want the protection of the shield then you should carry it not turn your sword into some uber thing that can protect you like a shield. Just my oppinion.


----------



## Santaire

For my profile what nationality is Mordred? Is he a Breton?


----------



## revan4559

Mordred Von Drakenblood was a minor count from Sylvannia. So he is from the empire, surely the Von Drakenblood gave it away as empire as only the Von's come from the empire xD.


----------



## Santaire

Name: Gaelan von Drakenblood

Homeland: Kislev

Gender: Male

Age: 295

Appearance: Tall, dark haired and lean, this Vampire looks only a little over 20, maybe 22 for that was around his age when he was turned. His is a face that would make maidens swoon with high cheekbones, deep green eyes that seem to sparkle with mischief and a crooked smile. His eyes are only green when he wishes it, otherwise being a deep blood red befitting his nature. Standing a little over 6ft his body is all iron hard muscle, giving him strength without sacrificing speed or agility. His long, raven black hair is kept back form his face by a gold circlet, into which is set the signet of a dragon, formed from the finest diamond. It was a gift from his sire and is one of the most precious things he owns due to its significance for him as a Blood Dragon. He is remarkably unscarred for a Kislevite noble, his regenerative powers, courtesy of Mordred von Drakenblood’s Blood Kiss, healing his injuries. He is quick as a whip, indeed probably quicker and is quite possibly the fastest Vampire in Mordred’s army. He lacks the brute force of some of his kin such as Ulrich whom Gaelan regards as an uncultured wretch. Few dare to face this Lord of Undeath in combat and those who do always regret it…

Personality: Well mannered and softly spoken, few could guess Gaelan’s true nature until they see him on the battlefield. Once wounded he is gripped with a blood rage so ferocious that any who face him are torn apart. However he has yet to face a foe that can drive him into such a blood lust and so does not know of this. He is certainly the only honest Vampire in Mordred’s court for lies are alien to him. It is probably one of the few reasons that the Vampire lord has kept him around for all this time for Mordred knows that Gaelan is loyal and can always be relied upon to speak the truth no matter what the consequences may be. It has lead to many duels between Gaelan and his kin when he reveals their darkest secrets because Mordred asked him to do so while keeping his involvement secret. He would never turn down a duel, would always offer one and is always willing to take Mordred’s place should his lord deem it a waste of time to fight the pitiful human champions. There is one other thing that sets Gaelan apart from his dark kin. He respects humanity. He fought beside humans for almost his entire mortal life, no matter how short that may have been and he respects their endless determination and courage.

Background: The first son of a Kislevite noble family everything was expected of the young Gaelan. He was taught an honour code, had it hammered into him and repeated so many times that he still follows it to this day. He got the best trainers money could buy although his parents refused to hire anyone who was not Kislevite. Gaelan became the most skilled swordsmen his trainers swore they had ever seen. Gaelan had natural speed and agility to an extreme level and there were few who could fight faster, even at a young age. His father still bested him and he was an undefeated swordsman.

That was until the lone stranger arrived. He called himself Mordred and said he was of the Empire. Curiously no one thought to check the connection between this stranger and the recent disappearance of a Vampire named Mordred from under the noses of the Witch Hunters who had been chasing him.

There was a bet. If Mordred could beat Gaelan’s father then he could teach the boy what he wished. Mordred chose a slim bladed rapier, Gaelan’s father chose a broad bladed war sword, his favourite weapon and the one he was most dangerous with. They stepped into the ring, Mordred’s eyes never once leaving those of the young Gaelan until the fight began. It was no contest. Gaelan’s father was beaten within half a minute of entering the ring. Mordred became Gaelan’s tutor and he taught the boy well, too well.

They fought and it was almost close. Gaelan leapt into the fight with all the impetuousness of youth. Mordred went on the defensive, toying with the young Gaelan. The boy had had practise, fighting Chaos raiders and he was good, very good, a man in his prime at 23 years of age. But Mordred had hundreds of years of experience and all the speed and strength gained through his Vampiric nature. Mordred beat Gaelan after 5 minutes of furious combat, the swords flashing in a hundred different combinations that any normal man would have fallen against within a minute. Luckily, neither of them were ordinary men although it was a bit more extreme for Mordred than for Gaelan.

Mordred knocked aside a blow and leapt onto the Kislevite. They had fought in a forest clearing so that they were not distracted. They were alone.

Vampires feasted that night on noble blood.

Gaelan awoke in his sire’s arms. Mordred smiled down at him, an unusually tender moment that then vanished as quickly as it had appeared. They returned to Gaelan’s family’s home and there they ran rampant. A noble house died in the night, their corpses used as art to decorate their ancestral home. Filled with strength fuelled by the blood of his family Gaelan took his father’s sword and armour and anointed them both with the blood of his household. Dark magic was worked by Mordred’s wife Elizabeth and her attendants. The sword had seen such blood that it took little effort to infuse it, as had the armour.

The enchantments meant that the weapon almost became an extension of Gaelan’s body, enhancing his already formidable combat skills to dizzying new heights and the armour was ensorcelled in charms of protection to protect him in his new role, champion and fearless warrior.

Since then he has fought for his sire with a single minded determination and ferocity that has earned him respect among his kin even as his honesty earns him contempt. He has built up a rivalry with Ulrich, his blood kin whom he regards as a wretch who just happens to be able to swing a sword. There is no toadying in this rivalry for Gaelan has made it known he would rather die a final death than bend the knee to an animal like Ulrich.

Bloodline: Blood Dragon

Vampire Level: Vampire

Magic Level: 0 – Gaelan has nothing but contempt for those who use magic to vanquish their foes who are neither his Lord nor his Lord’s wife.

Vampiric Powers: 
Quickblood – 40 points
The Red Fury – 50 points
Dread Knight – 20 points
Total = 110 points

Magic Items:
Blood Gold (Golden Sigil Sword) – 15 points
The Blood Plate (Armour of Destiny) – 50 points
Circlet of Flame (Dragonsbane Gem) - 15
Total = 80 points

Wargear:
Hellsteed – 40 points
Hand Weapon – 5
Lance – 10
Total = 40 points

Total Points Cost: 495


----------



## Midge913

Really? A daywalker? It was my understanding that Vampires lost much of their mojo, if they weren't destroyed by the sun.


----------



## revan4559

Midge913 said:


> Really? A daywalker? It was my understanding that Vampires lost much of their mojo, if they weren't destroyed by the sun.


To my knowledge Necrach's are the only blood line who arent as affected by sunlight and can go aboard in day light but its very painful and does burn after awhile. So is santire is a blood dragon day walking i shall unleash Giga-Lemon!.

So santaire you will need to remove the day walking ability.


----------



## Santaire

If you read the book 'Dominion' by Steven Savile it says Vampires can withstand the sun but everything Vampires have been taught or have learned about Vampires makes them think that the sun will kill them so they hide from it whereas if they so chose, if they were strong enough they could survive sun light and so defeat the most basic defense against a Vampire.

Also the idea of Vampires burning to death in sunlight only came into being after a 1922 Nosferatu film before which even Dracula could walk in daylight although he was weakened. Admittedly this last part has next to nothing to do with the rp besides it is about Vampires but the first part is fair enough


----------



## Lord Ramo

Then again Revan has told you to remove it.

Also noticed you have said he was turned when he was 22 then later in the background mention that before he was turned he was 23...


----------



## revan4559

Santaire said:


> If you read the book 'Dominion' by Steven Savile it says Vampires can withstand the sun but everything Vampires have been taught or have learned about Vampires makes them think that the sun will kill them so they hide from it whereas if they so chose, if they were strong enough they could survive sun light and so defeat the most basic defense against a Vampire.
> 
> Also the idea of Vampires burning to death in sunlight only came into being after a 1922 Nosferatu film before which even Dracula could walk in daylight although he was weakened. Admittedly this last part has next to nothing to do with the rp besides it is about Vampires but the first part is fair enough


Going to need to remember that Nagash cursed all vampires to be weakened by the sun and the power of faith(after sigmar defeated him). Also going by the older fluff on vampires vs sun in warhammer lore only the necrachs have the ability to withstand it.

HOWEVER i did just quickly flick through the novel: The Red Duke where his get does go out in day light but he is fully armoured and cloaked in magic, also recently turned.

So ill open this up to what you others think before i give my verdict.


----------



## Midge913

I think it is completely against the spirit of the role play. He wants to have all.of the.powers and none of the weaknesses. I am against it.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Once again I find myself agreeing with midge. We are lords and in my characters case a lady of the night. Pretty much the entire rp will be set in darkness im pretty sure. There is no need for a daywalker in it at all, and if Santaire can, then why can't the old bloods? Or others for example.


----------



## Santaire

I didn't mean it like that Midge but reading through it, that's definitely what it looks like. Also about Revan telling me, that didn't come up until after I posted cause my computers been being glitchy and slow.

Also it says around 22 in the appearance, not exactly


----------



## khrone forever

i would have to be against the daywalker ability, as it going against most of the warhammer lore


----------



## Captain Stillios

Name: Khalidel Von Drakenblood

Homeland: Khalidel no longer remembers however he is originally from Marienburg.

Gender: Male

Age: 153

Appearance: Khalidel is very tall and towers over most men, he has shoulder length black hair and ice blue eyes. He has a thin scar down the right side of his face which begins above his right eye and finishes just above his chin. He wears a black dwarven chainmail shirt and a long navy blue cloak with a hood, his hand-and-a-half sword is sheathed at his left hip in a blood red scabbard while his shield is usually carried on his back.

Personality: Khalidel can be quick to anger, he is reckless and headstrong, he also has quite a diverse range of experiences across the world meaning that he is quite an intelligent man. He considers most humans mere food and below his notice when he is not feeding or using them for his own benefits. Towards other vampires Khalidel is mostly respectful unless they have sleighted him in which case he will do all in his power to bring them down, the only exception to this is Mordred who he both hates and respects in equal measure.


Background and History: Khalidel was born under the name of George Basforth and was the leader of a large band of bandits who terrorised the roads outside of Altdorf, however after a few years of raiding the Emperor sent his knights against them. The band fled towards Sylvania and the Knights stopped at the border. For the next three weeks the badits camped there in Sylvania and encountered many misfortunate 'accidents', several went off into the woods and were never seen again, some were found in their tents drained of their blood and then when only three and George remained they finally abandoned the cursed land and were arrested by the Emperor's knights, when they were trialed they were allowed to choose their own fate, they could either choose death or serve the Empire by gathering certain magical items and returning them to the Empire. George chose the latter as did one of the others, accompanied by both a warrior priest and a witch hunter they set off to gather the first few items.
During his travels he did many notable things, he sailed across the sea of chaos to Naggaroth and claimed his sword there, he then ventured deep underground into the dwarven mines and claimed his dwarven mail. 

Eventually however, the simpler trials and tests of the easier magical items began to bore George and he began to seek out more challenging prospects, after three years of research the band located a mighty magical blade rumored to be the equal of the runefangs themselves, The Black Blade of Mordred von Drakenblood. They resolved to find and claim this mighty blade for the Empire, after traveling for two more years untill they arrived at their destination. After entering the castle they made their way through the castle to where Mordreds coffin lay, Grave Guard patrols were easy to evade and thankfully no vampires were around at the time. Mordred was sleeping when George entered the room and his sword was almost easy to take from its rack beside the closed coffin. While making their retreat from the castle while marveling at his good luck, George examined the amazing craftmenship and balance of the Black Blade, however because of this he did not notice the appearance of a youngling vampire crossing their path.
Both the Witch Hunter and the other bandit were dead within seconds leaving only George and the Warrior Priest, the priest managed to cripple the right arm of the vampire before having his head ripped from his shoulders in a fountain of gore. George drew the Black Blade for the fight of his life, with the perfect blade and more than a decade of traveling around the world as well as having a badly wounded foe George felt confident. The vampire however was still much faster and stronger than George and swiftly broke both his left leg and wrist but George did still manage to finish the damage the Warrior Priest started by severing the crushed arm. They both drew back wounded, the vampire licked its gore flecked lips in anticipation of its kill while George simply tried to remain standing.
The vampire lept into the air and swooped down on George whose vision was fading by the second, suddenly the vampire stopped and crashed to the floor. Somehow George had managed to sweep the Black Blade into the path of the attacking vampire and cut its heart clean in two, as he crashed to the floor George saw a black armoured figure approach.
"Impressive for a mortal" Mordred von Drakenblood hissed "I seem to need a new servant so..."

George woke as Khalidel von Drakenblood, despite the fact the Mordred is his sire Khalidel hates him for cursing him with vampirism however he hates the Empire even more so he will fight for Mordred while it is damaging to the Empire.

Blood Line: Von Drakenblood

Vampire Level: Vampire

Magic Level: 1
Vampire Lore, Gaze of Nagash

Vampiric Powers:Quickblood, Master Strike, Dread Knight

Wargear, Equipment and Mounts: Obsidian Blade, Dwarven Mail, Enchanted Shield and Extra Hand Weapon

Total Character Cost: 390

(Almost done)


----------



## Romero's Own

Name: Alexander Romera

Homeland: Kislev

Sex: Male

Age: 284

Appearance: Alexander is a monster. When he was turned he stood at 6'4" and weighed 250lb, but now he his hinched and his muscles superhumanly big. His hair is long, sleek and midnight black. His eyes are a peircing red that almost constanly glows. He has a scar running across his face that cuts through his left eye, effectivly blinding him in that eye. His hands end in horrific claws and long fangs sprout from his mouth. He is hardly reognizable as a human and strikes fear into the heart of anyone who sees him.

Personality: Alexander is, without a shadow of a doubt, absolutly mad. His grasp of reality is weak and he has almost no self control. He is quick to go to a fight and prefers to bite first and kill some more later. He is tru evil and cares nothing for anyone else. Children and women are just food for Alexander and he will not hestitate cutting them down. When the bloodthirst fully descends over Alexander it is a good idea to be a very long way away.

Background and History: Alexander was born in Praag, Kislev. His parents were nobles and he grew to be a well educated and well off young man. But at the age of 18 things went horribly wrong. His mother was cut down by a rampaging vampire and his father took badly to the loss. Alexander could not beleive that his father was doing nothing to track down the killer vampire so took the task upon himself. He took nearly all of his familys money and set off to track down the vampire.

After tracking the creature for almost three years it finally stopped and Alexander prepared to confront tthe beast. During his travels he had spent almost all of his fathers money. alexander wore a magical helm and carried a magic sword as well as wearing light armour and carrying another sword. But all the weapons in the world could not help against what he was about to face.

Alexander bravely pushed his way into the clearing that the vampire had stopped in and announced his challenge. But he was sorley mistaken. For when he looked up he saw to his horrer that standing before his was not one but almost a dozen vampires. But it was too late to run or hide so Alexander sadly readied himself as the vampires charged towards him.

The first to take on Alexander was quickly cut down by a well placed slice that ended the vampire's reign of terror for good. The second was also cut, but did not die. But when the thrird and fourth attacked together the young man was knocked back and quickly overwhelmed. He managed to stab one last vampire before fangs sunk into his neck and his blood begin to drain from him.

When Alexander awoke he found the vampires gathered around him, unsure of what to do. But Alexander knew. With a sudden movement the head of a nearby vampire fell to the floor. Using his new superhuman strength and speed Alexander cut down two more vampires before finally coming face to face with the vampire reponsible for his mother's death. Although he was a young vampire his skills meant the vampire soon lay in several peices. By this time the remaining vampires had fled the scene and Alexander was alone. That is when the reality of it all hit Alexander, it was all he could do not to break down and cry.

Alexander turned away from humanity and vampires and [email protected] within the mountains for nearly 200 years. During this time Alexander was trnsformed from quite a small, weak man to a monster of muscle and teeth. But it was not just physically that Alexander changed it was mentally as well. His mind was torn apart by greif and dispair. Soon very little was left. And so, some 200 years after he turned Alexander snapped. He sut a bloody path through Kislev until he found his father, not wanting to allow him to turn Alexander simply stabbed him in the back as he begged to be spared. From that day on nothing could stop Alexander's bloody path across Old World. But when he heard of the quest he turned, preparing to add purpose to the chaos he created.


Bloodline: Strigoi

Vampire level: Vampire

Vampire Powers: Curse Of The Revenant, Dread Knight, Master Strike.

Magical Things: Dragon Helm, Sword Of Bloodshed.

Other Weapons: Light Armour, Sword.

Total Points Cost: 430


----------



## Lord Ramo

Stillios, no offence mate but your going to need more personality and appearance before Revan says your in. Revan will want much more detail than what you have put.


----------



## Captain Stillios

Yeah its not done at all Im talkin to Revan now I just didnt want this character to delete itself like my last one


----------



## Midge913

Again I have the same issue I did with Hogglord's character. It is a shield. In my opinion it needs to be a shield in the game. If dwarven chainmail or a huge sword that gave a +2 to armor class were available, revan would have put it in the equipment list. 

Other than echoing Ramo's comments about the appearance and personality section, I think you have a good character going. If it isn't complete, then I look forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## Captain Stillios

Yeah once again thats already been mentioned, gonna change that now but thanks for the comments.


----------



## Akatsuki13

Here's my character. Any problems with it let me know.

*Name:* Sasha Vykos

*Homeland:* Ostermark, the Empire

*Gender:* Male

*Age:* 264

*Appearance:* Physically he is a twisted parody of a young boy. Like all Necrach his flesh is warped. His flesh is pale and gaunt, a mouth filled with dagger-like teeth and leering red eyes. Black hair hangs behind pointed ears while his lanky fingers are tipped with claw-like nails. However due to the age at which he was turned his body is small in stature. Yet his child-like form fills mortals with dread and fear.

When in public he dresses in overly grandiose robes and attire, like a child playing at being a king or high priest. Save for when it is necessary he remains mounted atop his steed to hide his small size. From around his neck hangs a crimson crystal the size of a human heart while an ancient khopesh of gold hangs from his side. The staff he carries is of simple wood with a head of bone and wyrdstone.

His steed, Nightbane is a mockery of a Pegasus, a large black horse with crimson eyes, a jagged horn and great bat wings.

*Personality:* Outwardly Sasha acts much as his appearance, naïve and childlike. In reality he is no child. Beneath that childlike demeanor is a mad and sadistic creature with a great intellect and an insatiable curiosity. Concepts of glory, honor, power and domination mean nothing to him, only learning, experimenting and creating matter.

*Background and History:* Born in the small town of Leszken in the province of Ostermark, the boy now known as Sasha Vykos was born to a family of farmers. At an early age he displayed signs of magical ability, terrifying his family. Fearful of his ‘unnaturalness’ they cast the seven year old boy deep into the forests, into certain death. But fate had other plans for him.

A Necrach known as Velya the Flesh Witch discovered the boy while searching for beastmen to experiment upon. Recognizing Sasha’s innate magical power she took the boy as her apprentice and assistant. Years under her tutelage fractured the boy’s sanity and corrupted his soul. Finally shortly after he turned twelve Velya, satisfied that he was worthy turned him into a vampire.

Weeks later his family’s farm was found abandoned without a trace, the livestock slaughtered and the crops withered. None save Sasha and his master can say what happened to them.

For over a century he studied under Velya, learning things both arcane and dark until he felt that he had learned all he could from her. Yet he knew that he could not challenge her directly for her power was too great. Instead he tainted the blood of her next meal with a poison that she herself had taught him. Upon consuming the blood Velya was paralyzed, leaving her completely helpless. Over the following months Sasha slowly dismembered, drained and consumed much of her while using what was left in experiments and rituals.
In the years since he has spent much of his time continuing his studies and experiments from his former master’s tower lair, attended by all manner of minions, both living and dead. When he does venture out from his lair, whether to collect more specimens, to find arcane tomes and items, to test his latest creations and experiments or just out of sheer boredom, he does so atop his Hellsteed, Nightbane.

When Mordred’s call was sounded Sasha answered, traveling far from Ostermark to Bretonnia, offering his services and creations in exchange for a portion of the arcane treasures within the keep as well any survivors for his future experiments. With the Vampire Lord’s consent he has begun work on siege constructs of bone, metal and magic to aid in the siege of the castle.

*Blood Line:* Necrach

*Vampire Level:* Vampire-285 pts (extra Magic Level)

*Magic Level:* 4 (Lore of Vampires, Lore of Shadows)
Lore of Vampires: Loremaster
Lord of Shadows:
Melkoth's Mystifying Miasma-5pts
The Enfeebling Foe-15pts
The Withering-15pts
Okkam's Mindrazor-25ps

*Vampiric Powers:* Supernatural Horror (30pts), Master of the Black Arts (70pts)

*Wargear, Equipment and Mounts:* Hellsteed [Nightbane] (40pts), Channeling Staff [Velya's Staff] (10pts), Golden Sigil Sword [Blade of the First Kingdom] (10pts), Talisman of Preservation [The Heart of Velya] (45pts)

Total Character Cost: 490


----------



## dark angel

I presume that the Jade Blooded and the Mahtmasi are out of question?


----------



## Akatsuki13

I would say no as they are not canon Bloodlines.


----------



## HOGGLORD

I think I've made all the relevant edits. Please tell me if I've missed anything/made a mistake. Also, I'm not too familiar with gameplay of Fantasy, should I read up on it?



Since so many are asking, I made the sword and the shield together because of three reasons:
1) I didn't want my vampire to be heavily armored, or to have an awkward object like a shield

2) I had 10 points spare and +2 to armour saves looked good

3) I wanted to have something that was different to everyone else, everyone having a unique weapon that does the same thing seems a little redundant.


----------



## Santaire

HOGGLORD said:


> I think I've made all the relevant edits. Please tell me if I've missed anything/made a mistake. Also, I'm not too familiar with gameplay of Fantasy, should I read up on it?
> That's fair enough and I doubt there will be anything wrong with being a rookie to the board game
> 
> 
> Since so many are asking, I made the sword and the shield together because of three reasons:
> 1) I didn't want my vampire to be heavily armored, or to have an awkward object like a shield
> This is like what my character appeared to be. All the advantages and none of the disadvantages
> 
> 2) I had 10 points spare and +2 to armour saves looked good
> Again, all the advantages of a shield and none of the disadvantages
> 
> 3) I wanted to have something that was different to everyone else, everyone having a unique weapon that does the same thing seems a little redundant.
> It may make it redundant but it also makes it fair


In the end HOGGLORD you're only really making your character seem better by giving him something that everyone else has but without the disadvantage of using a shield. However in this rp if you read the first post about equipment shields don't actually give you a disadvantage. 

A sword would never be able to block as well as a shield because it is not only thinner so you have to get it in exactly the right area of the blade to block it but also you would be taking the impact on your wrists rather than your arm meaning that a strong enough blow would just knock your sword out the way and cut your head in 2. 

Admittedly that second paragraph is going further into detail than is probably needed but the first point still stands


----------



## revan4559

Revan's minor rants:

Stillos: Now you have changed from Von Carstien to Von Drakenblood you need to change the end of your name as it still says Von Carstien. As your bloodline in your character sheet you need to change it to Blood Dragon (Von Drakenblood). Blood Dragons can only be level 1 Wizards when they are vampires so you need to change your magic level from 3 to 1 and then pick one of the spells from your avalible lores to use.

Romero: Waiting to see you finish your character sheet so let me know when its done.

Hogglord: As a Von Carstien you have no penalties what so ever for wearing heavy armour, full plate armour, using shields etc as like Blood Dragons its one of those things you are used to wearing. Only Lahmians and Strigoi take a -1 init penalty when wearing heavy armour due to Strigoi usually dont wear armour full stop(though im being nice) and Lahmains are very quick but not as strong as Carstien's or Blood Dragons hence the -1 init as they are sacrificing abit of speed for more protection. Also im wondering why you removed your heavy armour as its standard equipment for a Von Carstien?

Midge and Santire(funny rant): I know you two love being the fastest characters in the roleplay at Init 11(midge) and 12(Santaire) with ASF but yesterday while me and ramo were making reference sheets for multi-wound characters we made a character whose init and WS will make you both cry. His name is: Lucian the Perverse. xD and the words Ramo used to described his stat line were: "Dear God".


----------



## revan4559

Akatsuki13 said:


> Here's my character. Any problems with it let me know.
> 
> *Name:* Sasha Vykos
> 
> *Homeland:* Ostermark, the Empire
> 
> *Gender:* Male
> 
> *Age:* 264
> 
> *Appearance:* Physically he is a twisted parody of a young boy. Like all Necrach his flesh is warped. His flesh is pale and gaunt, a mouth filled with dagger-like teeth and leering red eyes. Black hair hangs behind pointed ears while his lanky fingers are tipped with claw-like nails. However due to the age at which he was turned his body is small in stature. Yet his child-like form fills mortals with dread and fear.
> 
> When in public he dresses in overly grandiose robes and attire, like a child playing at being a king or high priest. Save for when it is necessary he remains mounted atop his steed to hide his small size. From around his neck hangs a crimson crystal the size of a human heart while an ancient khopesh of gold hangs from his side. The staff he carries is of simple wood with a head of bone and wyrdstone.
> 
> His steed, Nightbane is a mockery of a Pegasus, a large black horse with crimson eyes, a jagged horn and great bat wings.
> 
> *Personality:* Outwardly Sasha acts much as his appearance, naïve and childlike. In reality he is no child. Beneath that childlike demeanor is a mad and sadistic creature with a great intellect and an insatiable curiosity. Concepts of glory, honor, power and domination mean nothing to him, only learning, experimenting and creating matter.
> 
> *Background and History:* Born in the small town of Leszken in the province of Ostermark, the boy now known as Sasha Vykos was born to a family of farmers. At an early age he displayed signs of magical ability, terrifying his family. Fearful of his ‘unnaturalness’ they cast the seven year old boy deep into the forests, into certain death. But fate had other plans for him.
> 
> A Necrach known as Velya the Flesh Witch discovered the boy while searching for beastmen to experiment upon. Recognizing Sasha’s innate magical power she took the boy as her apprentice and assistant. Years under her tutelage fractured the boy’s sanity and corrupted his soul. Finally shortly after he turned twelve Velya, satisfied that he was worthy turned him into a vampire.
> 
> Weeks later his family’s farm was found abandoned without a trace, the livestock slaughtered and the crops withered. None save Sasha and his master can say what happened to them.
> 
> For over a century he studied under Velya, learning things both arcane and dark until he felt that he had learned all he could from her. Yet he knew that he could not challenge her directly for her power was too great. Instead he tainted the blood of her next meal with a poison that she herself had taught him. Upon consuming the blood Velya was paralyzed, leaving her completely helpless. Over the following months Sasha slowly dismembered, drained and consumed much of her while using what was left in experiments and rituals.
> In the years since he has spent much of his time continuing his studies and experiments from his former master’s tower lair, attended by all manner of minions, both living and dead. When he does venture out from his lair, whether to collect more specimens, to find arcane tomes and items, to test his latest creations and experiments or just out of sheer boredom, he does so atop his Hellsteed, Nightbane.
> 
> When Mordred’s call was sounded Sasha answered, traveling far from Ostermark to Bretonnia, offering his services and creations in exchange for a portion of the arcane treasures within the keep as well any survivors for his future experiments. With the Vampire Lord’s consent he has begun work on siege constructs of bone, metal and magic to aid in the siege of the castle.
> 
> *Blood Line:* Necrach
> 
> *Vampire Level:* Vampire-285 pts (extra Magic Level)
> 
> *Magic Level:* 4 (Lore of Vampires, Lore of Shadows)
> Lore of Vampires: Loremaster
> Lord of Shadows:
> Melkoth's Mystifying Miasma-5pts
> The Enfeebling Foe-15pts
> The Withering-15pts
> Okkam's Mindrazor-25ps
> 
> *Vampiric Powers:* Supernatural Horror (30pts), Master of the Black Arts (70pts)
> 
> *Wargear, Equipment and Mounts:* Hellsteed [Nightbane] (40pts), Channeling Staff [Velya's Staff] (10pts), Golden Sigil Sword [Blade of the First Kingdom] (10pts), Talisman of Preservation [The Heart of Velya] (45pts)
> 
> Total Character Cost: 490


All good very nice, ill add you to the accepted list in abit. By any change is Sasha building a Necrofex Nightmare Colossus? xD if you have Monsterous Arcanum you will know what im on about.


----------



## p_folis

I was wanting to join. I understand the concept of the character making, but can some one explain to me as how this will work, because i have never done an online roleplaying before. Will the posting go on the page or somewhere else? When will the actual story start? Also any other info you could give


----------



## revan4559

p_folis said:


> I was wanting to join. I understand the concept of the character making, but can some one explain to me as how this will work, because i have never done an online roleplaying before. Will the posting go on the page or somewhere else? When will the actual story start? Also any other info you could give


You post up your character sheet in the recruitment thread when you finish it.

I will start the action thread(in character thread) when all those who want to join have joined and their character sheets are fully complete. When i do post the action thread i will post all of the introduction of what is going on, where your character is, what you were doing, who you are within with some suggestions of what you could do next and from that you will then post what your character does, says and how he interacts with the world around him along with any thoughts he may have. Im used to the gm'ing side of things rather than roleplaying so my job is the same as it always is, giving you guys updates and helping you along the story which will also be moulded by your actions.

Midge, Ramo, Atasuki, Captain Stillos can all help you if you have questions as they are all veteran roleplays here on the sight, along with Dark Angel aswell and Santaire. If you do have any specific questions then feel free to post them here or pm me.


----------



## Akatsuki13

Sure I can have him making a Necrofex Nightmare Colossus.


----------



## revan4559

Akatsuki13 said:


> Sure I can have him making a Necrofex Nightmare Colossus.


I was joking but a nightmare colossus is way to big, maybe the necrofex colossus would be better, the smaller version.


----------



## Akatsuki13

:laugh: That's fine too.


----------



## Santaire

revan4559 said:


> Midge and Santire(funny rant): I know you two love being the fastest characters in the roleplay at Init 11(midge) and 12(Santaire) with ASF but yesterday while me and ramo were making reference sheets for multi-wound characters we made a character whose init and WS will make you both cry. His name is: Lucian the Perverse. xD and the words Ramo used to described his stat line were: "Dear God".


NOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Damn you. How dare you make a character better than us. :ireful2:

However, together we might have a chance to beat him :grin:


However, I would very much like to see this character and his stat line


----------



## revan4559

Santaire said:


> NOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Damn you. How dare you make a character better than us. :ireful2:
> 
> However, together we might have a chance to beat him :grin:
> 
> 
> However, I would very much like to see this character and his stat line


This is why you will cry:

Lucian the Peverse, Chaos Lord of Slaanesh.

WS: 10
BS: 0
S: 6
T: 6
W: 6
I: 15
A: 10
Special Rules: Always Strikes First, Soporific Musk(opponents lose ASF).
Wargear: The Daemonblades of Slaanesh, The Armour of Pain, Circlet of Kings, Palanquin of Gold. (ends up at 2+ armour, 4+ ward saves).


----------



## Midge913

Meh, I am not impressed. 

I will cast Hellish Vigor, giving both Santaire and I +1a, +1I, heal one wound. Between us I believe that is something like 23 attacks or some such nonsense. Mine at strenght 9. He will have a to roll a 4 to wound me, I wound him on anything but a 1..... 

:biggrin:


----------



## khrone forever

i believe S8 and T10 may help in this situation


----------



## revan4559

khrone forever said:


> i believe S8 and T10 may help in this situation


Arrubis the Unclean:

WS 8, S 8, T 10, W 10. Deal with that xD.


----------



## revan4559

Midge913 said:


> Meh, I am not impressed.
> 
> I will cast Hellish Vigor, giving both Santaire and I +1a, +1I, heal one wound. Between us I believe that is something like 23 attacks or some such nonsense. Mine at strenght 9. He will have a to roll a 4 to wound me, I wound him on anything but a 1.....
> 
> :biggrin:


Lucian still strikes before you. Then you also have to deal with Zerotech the Cursed and Morkath the Bloody.


----------



## khrone forever

revan4559 said:


> Arrubis the Unclean:
> 
> WS 8, S 8, T 10, W 10. Deal with that xD.


um..... hopefully 16 attacks will help and i probably will strike before him and maybe take a-couple of wounds


----------



## Santaire

How expensive points wise would these guys be?


----------



## revan4559

They dont have points, just stats, items and special rules.


----------



## Santaire

Fine then, how many of them are there?


----------



## Captain Stillios

And am I now in? Im finished my character


----------



## revan4559

Santaire said:


> Fine then, how many of them are there?


4 Chaos Special Characters, 3 Beastment Special Characters, Orcs are undecided yet(still making them), 4 Brettonian Special character. And what ever monsters i feel like adding when i find my Storm of Magic book.

And yes Stillos you are finished now.


----------



## Santaire

Right, so will we be fighting them?


----------



## revan4559

At certain points in the roleplay yes.

If any of you were wondering why the action isnt up:

Dark Angel, Jackinator, High-Seraph are still working on getting me their character sheets.


----------



## Romero's Own

finished, is it acceptable?


----------



## Lord Ramo

I liked doing the brettonian characters the most, so much fun. Though I'm not looking forward to the chaos. Their champions I think we made too good Revan.. Meh its fine.


----------



## revan4559

Lord Ramo said:


> I liked doing the brettonian characters the most, so much fun. Though I'm not looking forward to the chaos. Their champions I think we made too good Revan.. Meh its fine.


It depends on who i match against who, but its safe to say that Lucian will always attack first unless he actually fights Mordred. Morkath and Arrubis will splat pretty much anyone with their 8 x S8 attacks, and Zerotetch is a god of magic at level 6 with 120 magic points.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Your giving away our evil creations!! Shush!


----------



## Malochai

Well, they sound more than evil ...


----------



## Santaire

Yeah, more like evil GODS

Seriously, just call them Khorne, Slaanesh, Nurgle and Tzeentch and be done with it


----------



## High_Seraph

Name: Nuso Esva

Homeland: Albion-Tower of Llenog

Age: 219

Appearance: Nuso stands slightly shorter than most at only five feet four inches. She weighs a very slight ninetynine pounds that wraps around her pale form. Her dark auburn hair reaches down to the middle of her back and drapes around her hazel eyes. Her angled cheebones and slight upturned nose give her a hint at some minor nobility.

Personality: Owing to her small stature Nuso disdains martial affairs for the most part but will not hesitate to defend her own life with force if need be. Very manipulative she uses everything at her disposal, whether that be magical proding, promises to be kept by someone else, or her very own body.

Background: Nuso lived under the shadow of the Tower of Llenog in Albion. There she helped work the farm that supplied the tower's Druid. Though she couldn't help her family much because she was small when an envoy from the tower asked for anyone willing to serve their her parents gave Nuso over to them. Being brought before the Lady of the tower confused little Nuso as the Druid shoiuld have been there. Looking upon the beautiful Lady of the Tower Nuso was dumbstruck.

Growing up there Nuso was taught how to serve and courtly manners. As she was learning the Lady would often enquire about how her training has been going. Then at the night of her nineteenth brithday Nuso wsa brought before the Lady. Looking upon the Lady's face Nuso was terrified when she saw the elongated teeth that were there. As the Lady moved Nuso fainted with fear. Awakening in a strange place with no light and hardly any room to move Nuso screamed in terror. As the day passed Nuso was released by the Lady of the Tower now gave her true name as Layra vampire of the old world. Helping Nuso up she told her that she had given her the blood kiss transforming her into a deathless beauty.

Learning about the dangers and advantages of being a vampire Nuso trained in magic hoping to cover her phsyical limitations and learning the arts eling the of seduction and manipulation Nuso was trusted to leave Albion as a spy for her Mistress. Nuso travelled the Old World learning about it and staying a step ahead of those who wanted to harm her through magic and manipulation. Haering rumors of a gathering of Vampires to invade the lands of Brittania. 

Bloodline: Lahmian

Vampire Level: Vampire

Magic Level: 3
Lore of Vampires
Net of Amyntok (15Points)
The Speed of Light (15points)
Pha's Protection (20points)

Vampiric Powers: Master of the Black Arts and Dark Acolyte (100)

Wargear, Equipment and Mounts: Foefinder(Sword of Striking) 15, Nightshroud 40 and rides a barded Nightmare 25 points

Total cost: 465


----------



## revan4559

Santaire said:


> Yeah, more like evil GODS
> 
> Seriously, just call them Khorne, Slaanesh, Nurgle and Tzeentch and be done with it


Well you can thank Ramo for deciding there should be a Daemon Prince to deal with aswell.


----------



## Santaire

Ramo... 

YOU WILL DIE!!!!!!!!! :ireful2:


----------



## Malochai

That sounds like ... Fun


----------



## Lord Ramo

Haha, yet again Revan that was meant to be a secret character to surprise people... haha


----------



## Captain Stillios

Unless of course none of these characters exist and you are just trying to confuse us....Alpha Alpha


----------



## Lord Ramo

You could think that. Though if you do you might be in for a surprise in the rp.


----------



## revan4559

I've also decided to do a reference sheet for Morr the God of Death, Khaine lord of murder, and Giga-Lemon.


----------



## Santaire

revan4559 said:


> I've also decided to do a reference sheet for Morr the God of Death, Khaine lord of murder, and Giga-Lemon.




NO!!!!!!!!!!!

Not Giga-Lemon, please


----------



## Lord Ramo

Not Giga Lemon!


----------



## p_folis

Revan, I tried to PM my character to you but it said the message was to big, so let me know if anyhting is wrong or needs to be fixed.

Name: Viktor von Carstein

Homeland: The Empire (Talabheim)

Gender: Male

Age: 273

Appearance: When Viktor was changed, he was 26 years of age. He stands at 5 feet 10 inches tall , short spiked blonde hair, and hazel eyes. He is neither good looking nor ugly, average. He weighs 225lbs. He is barrel chested with big arms. Muscled but not defined.

Personality: Viktor is a very jovial vampire, he still enjoys most of what he liked as a young man. He talks about everything in a nonchalant mood to vampire and human alike, except enemies or food. When it comes to business he is very serious on the goods that are needed and the payment excepting favors over money most of the time.

Background and History: Viktor, the son of an unknown mercenary, grew up on the streets of Talagaad, the port of Talabheim. At a young age, he apprenticed himself to Tunnelway Coaches and learned his way around Talabecland, Middenland, and Altdorf. As a coachman he was known for his prodigious appetites and powerful fists, once knocking out an obstreperous horse with one blow. Viktor also had a talent for Larceny. His coach often carried illicit goods in a concealed compartment under the bench. Viktor never questioned what he was carrying, and this was nearly his downfall. “The man told him the package contained family heirlooms and I don’t want the tax collectors to find them” but a sharp eyed road warden spotted the compartment. When he forced Viktor to open it, they were both shocked with what they saw- a dead body, unbeknownst to them a vampire. Viktor knew at that moment he would burn for his deeds. He recovered faster than the young road warden, however, and blew his head off with a nearby blunderbuss. The vampire new of all that happened around him, and at the end of his trip decided Viktor would make a great apprentice. 247 years have passed since that night and now Viktor has been on his own for the last 46 years, his sire was killed shortly after The Night of the Restless Dead, 1681. Since then Viktor has returned to his old ways smuggling goods and quite enjoys it. Now mostly it is for other vampires, whether it be books, goods, or even people he enjoys it very much and has made a name for himself amongst the vampire world. He has even gotten people and artifacts for Mordred himself in the past. Mordred has recently contacted him for goods for the upcoming campaign and stayed to lend a hand, in hopes of getting other artifacts. 

Blood Line: von Carstein

Vampire Level: Vampire, 250 

Magic Level:2 20 points plus 15(Dark Acolyte)= 35 points
Hellish Vigor – 10 Magic points- Self and Allies gain +1A, +1I, Heal 1 Wound
Okhams Mindrazor - 25 Magic points- Direct Damage – 10 Attacks, Strength 8

Vampiric Powers: (90)
Dread Knight (20) +2 to WS
Quick Blood (40) +2 I/Always Strikes First
Dark Acolyte (30) +15 Magic Points

Wargear, Equipment and Mounts: (150) 75 in magic Items
Heavy Armour replaced by Full Plate Armour-15pts 
Hand weapon-Free
Lance-+10pts
Great Weapon-+10pts
Sword of Striking-15pts (Trusty Sword)
Talisman of Preservation-45pts
Dragonhelm-15pts
Hellsteed-40pts

Total Character Cost: 490


----------



## p_folis

Also can someone give me the stats/special rules for a hellsteed and 
range Okhams Mindrazor anf how it will work?

I have never played Warhammer Fantasy, but i have played Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay for about 14 years


----------



## revan4559

p_folis said:


> Also can someone give me the stats/special rules for a hellsteed and
> range Okhams Mindrazor anf how it will work?
> 
> I have never played Warhammer Fantasy, but i have played Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay for about 14 years


The Stats and rules for the hellsteed are on my npc reference sheet in the monster section. For 40 points they are very good so i suggest taking one if you can.

As for Okhams mind razors the spell doesnt really have any range so you just cast it as some enemies, well attempt to, i let you know if it succeeds or not and how many enemies it kills. Pretty much like any other direct damage spell its like a long ranged attack using your BS.


----------



## p_folis

were can i find the that, and is the character good to go


----------



## revan4559

p_folis said:


> were can i find the that, and is the character good to go


Im using a completely different system of magic to table top so you dont need to worry about finding out the rules. If you are looking for your BS then its on the first page and as your a Von Carstien i think you have BS 4-5 meaning your direct damage spells hit on 3+ / 2+ when i do the rolling.

And yeah the characters fine.


----------



## p_folis

I meant the stats for the hellsteed, where can I found your npc refrence sheet? I assume they will come into play since you offered 3 types of mounts at different point cost


----------



## revan4559

The reference sheet is still in complete as i have quite afew more monsters and heroes/lords to add to it.

But i shall post up the Hellsteed anyway here:

WS: 5. BS: 0. S: 5. T 5. W: 4. I: 4. A: 4.
Armour Save: 5+
Special Rules: Fly.


----------



## p_folis

Also i noticed that someone had a barding on a hellsteed yet that was not on the options, Can we add barding to the hellsteed?


----------



## revan4559

You can not add barding to a hellsteed as they already come with it. Only Nightmares and Skeletal Steeds have the barding option has their original save is 6+ instead of 5+.


----------



## dark angel

Name: Radu von Carstein.

Homeland: East of Kislev - Exact location unknown. 

Gender: Male.

Age: 234.

Bloodline: von Carstein.

Appearance: Tall, slender and graceful, with broad shoulders and a narrow waist. His eyes are a dull, slate-grey, almost black - Predatory and hungry, animalistic in their intensity. Radu von Carstein is notoriously handsome - With sharp-cutting, statuesque cheekbones and a narrow, straight nose - All accentuated by a smile that cuts like a knife. His hair is long and silken, raven-dark, falling to his shoulders in lazy ringlets, though he bounds it into a single braid whilst traveling. 

Radu’s armour is as handsome as he - Forged in the finest of Tilean workshops a century before, - The chest-plate, greaves and vambraces inlaid with a thousand blood-red roses, contrasting beautifully against the oily-black of the plate itself. His helm is, remarkably, unremarkable - Save for a plume of dyed feathers, so that friend and foe alike can witness his presence on the battlefield.

While not campaigning, Radu von Carstein favours to wear white - White cloaks, white gloves, white riding trousers, white gowns - All white. 

Personality: Fastidious, calculating and mercurial. Radu has a glacial temper - Slow to anger and slower to act - Though, when provoked past his point, his fury is unmatched. He has a courtier’s wit - Often mocking, belittling and jesting. Radu has a renowned distaste for unnecessarily violent deaths - Preferring to be meticulous in his killing, - Viewing warfare as a form of art, displaying the uttermost elegance in his strikes and parries. Radu has a beautiful voice, deep and melodious, calm and measured, with an hint of arrogant intelligence within his tones.

Background: An horseman, a centaur - One of the nomadic tribesmen who dwell East of the Mountains of Mourn - Radu was born into a roaming tribe, the Grass Cats, the son of a sub-chieftain - The most esteemed and benevolent Sarkxus. Under the tutelage of an exiled Bretonnian, Guy de Montfort, Radu learned history, geography, philosophy and languages; spoon-fed information on the Empire, the Arabyan Caliphate, Bretonnia, Norsca and all the rest - Until, by the age of twelve, Radu was outstandingly aware of the world, and his tutor died of a chill.

Radu was raised in the saddle - Excelling in all equestrian arts, horse-archery counted amongst them. When he thirteen, Radu felled his first man, a horse thief, with an arrow through the side. It had been a messy death, the man crying away his life, slowly drowning in his own blood. The experience had broke Radu. He had hated the stench of death, the sounds, the uncontrollable trembling of his hands. Sarkxus was horrified that his son hated it, beating Radu with his gilded riding crop - Wanting nothing more than to toughen up the boy. 

It did not. Sarkxus was ashamed, dispatching riders across the expansive grasslands, seeking out war-tutors who could instruct his son in the ways of combat. Dozens came, most brutish, half-witted barbarians, others gentlemen-Sellswords from the Empire and Bretonnia. Radu declined them all, unwilling to become a mindless murderer. And then, after months of denials, Radu finally met his war-tutor. 

Shrouded in silken veils, atop a massive gelding, she arrived in the dark of night - Boldly entering Sarkxus’ tent, where only men were permitted. She was beautiful, her limbs muscled perfectly, her eyes a wondrous azure, fringed by thin, soot-grey eyebrows. She smiled wickedly at Radu, her eyes glinting with inner mischief, her robes flowing like silk around her milk-pale skin. The boy was enthralled, smitten by this audacious maiden. 

Introducing herself as Medea von Carstein, her accent a strange, musical lilt, she took Radu’s hands in her own - Her flesh as cold as ice - And asked his permission to educate him in the ways of combat. Radu accepted, despite Sarkxus’ dubious stares and argent demanding for his son to reconsider - No woman, he declared, could master the arts of war. 

With that wicked smile of hers, Medea offered to demonstrate - She against Sarkxus’ most skilled champion. Sarkxus agreed, and called up a brash youth - Who selected a bronze-tipped spear while Medea chose a crescent-shaped blade.

With a clap of Sarkxus’ hands, the duel commenced. In as long as it took for a loosed arrow to impact the ground, the youth was down - Hamstrung and lacking his right hand, blood spurting from a dozen well-aimed strikes - Medea remaining untouched, not a droplet of blood marring her statuesque features. 

All the while, Radu sat, watching the macabre display - Or, rather - Watching Medea like a wolf watches a buck. 

Not only was Medea beautiful and skilled, she was also brilliantly educated - Able to recite vast quantities of poetry, religious and historical texts. She knew the stars better than anyone that Radu had ever met, able to name hundreds of constellations and navigate by them alone. Medea was cunning and terrifying at the same time, and wherever she walked, men watched her hungrily - Though, those few who ever attempted anything more than peevish stares ended up on her serrated blades. 

Over time, Radu and Medea’s relationship developed from teacher and pupil into peers and lovers. Sarkxus was disgusted, and one winter’s evening, with a band of shrouded horsemen, stole his son away from the woman’s tent. In a night of debauchery, they tortured Radu. Vast swathes of his skin were cut away - The flesh beneath scorched and beaten, until Radu was a screaming, pitiful wreck. 

Sarkxus was unrepentant - Looking down at his son, spitting hateful words, naming him a disgrace and a harlot. With a maddened shriek, Medea fell upon the men. Gone was her usual alluring grace, replaced with demented barbarism. The tribesmen died in a matter of seconds - The snow flurrying crimson as heads rolled and limbs scattered. Half-dead, Radu watched, horrified, as Medea sank her teeth into Sarkxus’ throat and gorged on him.

And then, as Medea tossed away his father’s desiccated corpse, Radu died. Only, he did not. He awoke a month later from the hollow comfort of death, bundled in furs, amidst an incense-filled tent. Medea had gifted Radu with the Bloody Kiss - Having grown possessive of the young man, - Unwilling to let go of her newest get. Emaciated, sunken-eyed, and blisteringly hungry - Radu stumbled from the tent, into the inky blackness of night. Every sense was heightened, every colour brightened, the gentlest of breezes now icy-cold on his taut flesh. It was sensational, wondrous, undeath was a blessing rather than a curse. He accepted it wholly.

Radu’s first act as a vampire was the slaughter of his tribe - He and Medea feeding gratuitously on their kinsmen, new sensations flowing through the youth as he pranced merrily amongst the soon-to-be-corpses, none escaping his insatiable desire. Children, women, old and young men - All died. His blade anointed in the blood of the innocent, Radu’s descent into uttermost darkness had begun. 

Gone was the peevish child - Now replaced by a vengeful, blood-craving monster. Years passed, Medea and Radu preying on the nomadic tribes that inhabited the sea of grass beyond the Mountains of Mourn - Reigning over the mortals with an iron-fist, preying on who they pleased, unopposed by the meagre selection of warriors that the devilish pair had allowed to live. However - All was not well.

A vast Orcish host, a veritable incarnation of swarming, green-hided death, was encroaching on Radu and Medea’s hunting grounds. Rather than stand and fight - To protect that which they had taken with sword, claw and fang - They fled, Westwards, into the domains of man. The pair left a swathe of dried corpses in their wake - In Tilea, Estalia and even distant Araby - Before finally settling in the Empire of Sigmar. 

Under Medea’s dark wing, Radu lost all semblance of his former-self. He was now dastardly arrogant, menacingly skilled with his ostentatious falcata, a spectacular bowman both mounted and on foot. He cared little for death - He was above such mortal things - Putting himself in peril on more than one occasion, seeking out the deadliest of opponents for the sheer thrill of it. A dozen times he died, and a dozen times Medea brought him back - His body masterfully reknit, his wounds nonexistent, save for the tiniest pangs of pain.

During this time, Radu became acquainted with another vampire by the name of Mordred von Drakenblood. Their initial encounter was one of hostility - Radu impetuously chiding on Mordred’s expense. Medea’s cruel tongue had put Radu in place - Informing her that she and Mordred were old friends - And Radu found himself overcome with virulent jealousy. He swept forwards, falcata in hand, a silent roar upon his lips - And found Mordred’s fingers entwined around his throat. With a dismissive sweep, Radu was floored, sword skittering away, a boot placed firmly on his chest.

With a lopsided grin, Mordred had hefted Radu back onto his feet - Then proclaimed, with the smallest of chuckles, that Medea had found herself another fire-hearted whelp. This initial, violent, encounter would not be the setting stone for Radu and Mordred’s relationship, however - The von Carstein and Blood Dragon’s relationship evolving from a jealous hate to a cool, steady friendship. Both Medea and Radu took lodgings in Mordred’s Bretonnian keep; where, here, Radu pledged his sword to von Drakenblood’s cause.

Medea, on the other hand, was not content to wait. On one stormy night, the dark seductress bade Radu farewell - Promising Radu that she would return, someday, but until then - He was Mordred’s man, to do with as the Blood Dragon wished. And thus, half-a-century before Mordred’s hateful campaign, Radu made the final step into loyalty - Swearing his fealty to the undead lord.

Bloodline: von Carstein.

Vampire Level: Vampire.

Magic Level: 2. (Spells - Spirit Leech(10 Magic Points); Aspect of the Dreadknight(5 Magic Points))

Vampiric Powers: Quickblood: 40 Points - +2 I and Always Strikes First
Dreadknight: 20 Points - +2 WS
Master Strike: 25 Points - +1 S, -1 I, Killing Blow.
Total: 85 Points / 100 Points

Wargear, Equipment and Mounts: Falcata, (Sword of Strife - 20 Points.) Armour of Radu, (Full-plate armour - 15 Points.) Shield, (5 Points.) The Talisman of Endurance (35 Points.) Barded Nightmare (25 points.)


----------



## revan4559

The action thread is now up! The bloody thing is 11 word pages long so be warned!

Update deadline shall be set for 2 weeks time to give the 15 of you time to post.!

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=112285


----------



## Malochai

OK, cool, I'll read through that in a min. Post will be tonight/tomorrow I'm sure


----------



## Santaire

Bloody hell man. What is it with you and over 10 word pages on updates?

Its getting scary to see nothing but a massive wall of text every update. I feel uncomfortable even opening them to check the update now. :laugh:


----------



## revan4559

Santaire said:


> Bloody hell man. What is it with you and over 10 word pages on updates?
> 
> Its getting scary to see nothing but a massive wall of text every update. I feel uncomfortable even opening them to check the update now. :laugh:


Good luck trying to find Gaelen in there somewhere, he should be about mid way and in white.


----------



## Santaire

I already did, then made the mistake of reading the whole thing

It burns!!!!! :cray:


----------



## Malochai

Now, to find who own Ezekiel and Viktor ... I'm really going to have to leave this post until tomorrow ...


----------



## Lord Ramo

Found Natasha, took me a while but still... Fun times ahead for me.


----------



## p_folis

Ok posting now 

also to the other characters, if you would like for our characters to have done business in the past, whether the outcome be good or bad just let me know by PM so maybe we can add some extra flavor to our past


----------



## revan4559

With Rems dropping out there is now an open position for someone else to join which also free's up an oldblood position.


----------



## revan4559

Reminder that the update is going to be sunday so if you need to post then make sure you do.


----------



## khrone forever

i will try and get the post up by tommorow, it might have to be after 2 pm, as im going a martial art lesson till then


----------



## Santaire

Hey, how I am insulting Natasha that much?

All I'm saying is that 10 fledglings should have had the capabilities to defeat 1 single Lahmian Vampiress. Yes it was an insult to them but when did I say Natasha wasn't good? If anything aknowledging that she can beat 10 fledglings without a scratch is praise enough.

I have also written


> he continued with an appraising glance at the Lahmian “it seems I also need to teach them how to fight if all ten of the fledglings cannot beat a single Lahmian.”


That's not insulting to her. There is no insult in there that I can see unless you're better at recognizing these things than I am.

Back onto track great post Midge. You're much better at describing this hatred than I am.


----------



## Midge913

You must remember Santaire that Ulrich is going to put the worst possible spin on things that come from Gaelan. Where you may have intended it to be praise, the way it came off to him was an insult.


----------



## Santaire

Fair enough.


----------



## revan4559

The update is now up. Deadline is Sunday 15th of July.


----------



## Romero's Own

just to ckeck. The person who kicked me, tyreal, is he a npc? And can i kill him?


----------



## Lord Ramo

I do not think that you can kill any of the NPCS, at least I'm pretty certain thats what revan will tell you.


----------



## khrone forever

yes tyreal is an NPC, and seems to hate Strigoi vampires. i hope we can kill him at some point, as he has insulted both of us


----------



## Midge913

khrone forever said:


> yes tyreal is an NPC, and seems to hate Strigoi vampires. i hope we can kill him at some point, as he has insulted both of us


Seeing as he is one of Mordred's favored sons I don't see that happening.


----------



## Santaire

Yeah, we have a Strigoi vamp on a Blood Dragon vamp. Tyreal will probably have some form of magical weapon and Blood Dragons are generally much better than Strigoi. You wouldn't stand a chance Romero.

With Khrone Forever. Hmm, you might kill him but then you've got Mordred to deal with plus me, Hienrich, Ulric and possibly Khalidel. Good luck beating the lot of us


----------



## Romero's Own

Santaire said:


> Yeah, we have a Strigoi vamp on a Blood Dragon vamp. Tyreal will probably have some form of magical weapon and Blood Dragons are generally much better than Strigoi. You wouldn't stand a chance Romero.


Well seeing as i have a magical weapon too. and claws/fangs. and seeing as Strigoi are in fact way better than a Blood Dragon it's hardly going to be a contest.



Santaire said:


> With Khrone Forever. Hmm, you might kill him but then you've got Mordred to deal with plus me, Hienrich, Ulric and possibly Khalidel. Good luck beating the lot of us


Bring It On.:aggressive:


----------



## Santaire

Have you read the reference sheets for Strigoi Vamps?

They have lower WS, BS, S and attacks. They have better T by 1 and the same I and W.

Tyreal would rip you apart. You're a normal Vamp right? Tyreal kicked an Oldblood down the stairs without any difficulty. Both of you then yeah you'd kill him though it would be difficult. Me and Ulric together would tear you apart, probably. That's what's curious. Our characters work together the best but have a terrificly vicious rivalry. Then you add in pissing Mordred off and you are so dead. Tyreal would just have to roar that 2 upstart Strigoi were attacking him and Mordred would tear you apart in 10 seconds flat


----------



## revan4559

Santaire said:


> Have you read the reference sheets for Strigoi Vamps?
> 
> They have lower WS, BS, S and attacks. They have better T by 1 and the same I and W.
> 
> Tyreal would rip you apart. You're a normal Vamp right? Tyreal kicked an Oldblood down the stairs without any difficulty. Both of you then yeah you'd kill him though it would be difficult. Me and Ulric together would tear you apart, probably. That's what's curious. Our characters work together the best but have a terrificly vicious rivalry. Then you add in pissing Mordred off and you are so dead. Tyreal would just have to roar that 2 upstart Strigoi were attacking him and Mordred would tear you apart in 10 seconds flat


Blood Dragons honour strength so if his 'son' cant beat two strigoi then Mordred isnt going to help him. In terms of fluff however Blood Dragons actively hunt Strigoi to test their skills against them due to they are stronger and tougher than most vampires but Blood Dragons are masters of warfare.

Back on topic, Tyreal is pretty beastly in his own right as he has the Red Fury special ability with a whopping 9 attacks base thanks to his sword. So once he is wounded he will be coming at you with 18 attacks but only at strength 6. However he does have init 9 and always strikes first so you can decide if its worth going up against him, it is possible with his 2+/5+ but think to yourself:

Do you really want to piss off Ulric, Hienrick and Gaelen?


----------



## Malochai

I know Markus would like to piss off Ulrich ...


----------



## Santaire

I suppose. Still Gaelan will want to keep him alive simply because its funny to watch his blood rages

Edit: Markus on Ulric? Gaelan claims front row seat


----------



## Malochai

He'd like to, I'm not saying it's wise :biggrin: He threw him off a wall when he was _trying_ not to be rude, for frick's sake! Seeing as how the vampires must have noticed he was flying about, it would have been rude for him not to land and talk to Mordred. And his form was more natural than any of the other's there :ireful2:


----------



## revan4559

Malochai said:


> He'd like to, I'm not saying it's wise :biggrin: He threw him off a wall when he was _trying_ not to be rude, for frick's sake! Seeing as how the vampires must have noticed he was flying about, it would have been rude for him not to land and talk to Mordred. And his form was more natural than any of the other's there :ireful2:


The form of a Varghiest, which you are similar, to is very un-natural for a vampire as it is brouht about by the combination of the hunger and warp stone contamination. Reference is the 8th Edition Vampire Counts Army Book.


----------



## Romero's Own

so would i be able to defeat the Blood Dragon? I don't care about annoying all the Blood Dragons i refuse to take that insult.


----------



## revan4559

Your own stat line when compared to Tyreal's is relatively similar apart from his WS and Init is higher with you being tougher.


----------



## Romero's Own

So we are looking at: he kicks me. i go to hit him. he hits me first. i hit him. he hits me. i kill him.


----------



## Santaire

Not neccesarily. You have the same wounds right? So there is a chance Revan will use dice and you will roll terrible scores and so Tyreal will tear you apart. There is the chance of the opposite also though


----------



## Romero's Own

oh yeah. dice. i was thinking along the lines of role playing. i see. So mr revan sir, could you roll your magical dice and discover the outcome.


----------



## revan4559

Well Tyreal strikes first hitting you on 3's with rerolls thanks to Init 9 always strikes first with 9 attacks, he also has a higher armour save and your ward save if the same. However he is wounding you on 5's and your wounding him on 4's.

But if you really want me to ill do a mock fight dice rolling now.


----------



## Romero's Own

can you just test so i get an idea of whether i would get completely destroyed


----------



## revan4559

I did two vesions. One where Tyreal attacked first(normal thanks to his Init 9 vs your 6) and you attacking first.

Tyreal Attacks First: 6/9 hit, rerolls make it 9/9. 6/9 wound, -3 from your 5+ armour save = no save. 0/6 ward saves passed, Tyreal kills you.

Alexander Attacks First: 6/9 hit, 3/6 wound, -3 from 2+ armour = 5+, 1/3 saved, 5+ ward save, 1/2 saved, 1 would dealt to Tyreal: 4/5 wounds left, red fury activates Tyreal now has 18 attacks.

If you really want ill show you how long you'd last against Mordred.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Ohh, do me! But in a Land Raider crusader and I'm surrounded by Space marine honour guard!


----------



## Malochai

revan4559 said:


> If you really want ill show you how long you'd last against Mordred.


I'd love to know how quickly Markus would die 

If you wouldn't mind


----------



## Romero's Own

So i lose to the annoying blood dragon. But hang on uno momento, how come Natasha managed to beat *10* fledglings without a scratch and with no dice rolling involved?


----------



## revan4559

Malochai said:


> I'd love to know how quickly Markus would die
> 
> If you wouldn't mind


Markus is weaker than Ulric and Midge will testify to how strong Mordred is from our msn convo.


----------



## revan4559

Romero's Own said:


> So i lose to the annoying blood dragon. But hang on uno momento, how come Natasha managed to beat *10* fledglings without a scratch and with no dice rolling involved?


Because the fledging profile for the 'Sons of Mordred' is crap compared to Natasha who has WS 10, Init 10 with always strikes first compared to WS and Init 5?


----------



## Romero's Own

yeah. but there were 10 of them


----------



## Romero's Own

it's like saying. me and khrone couldn't defeat the blood dragon on our own but together we possibly could.


----------



## Malochai

revan4559 said:


> Markus is weaker than Ulric and Midge will testify to how strong Mordred is from our msn convo.


Oh, I don't doubt he would die. Or at least be defeated humiliatingly quickly, if Mordred were of such a mind to let him live. 

However, what I don't get is - how does Mordred think he will keep the 'allies' he has gathered if he is such a ... Well, I'll leave the insult to your own imagination. Markus doesn't _need_ to be there, and Ulrich's going the right way about convincing him to leave, or at least attempt to sabotage the crusade


----------



## Midge913

Malochai said:


> Oh, I don't doubt he would die. Or at least be defeated humiliatingly quickly, if Mordred were of such a mind to let him live.
> 
> However, what I don't get is - how does Mordred think he will keep the 'allies' he has gathered if he is such a ... Well, I'll leave the insult to your own imagination. Markus doesn't _need_ to be there, and Ulrich's going the right way about convincing him to leave, or at least attempt to sabotage the crusade


Vampires rarely get along at the best of times. I would think that when the blood of war starts flowing the other concerns will become secondary.


----------



## Romero's Own

so would i be able to just chuck the guy over a wall and not kill him?


----------



## Midge913

Romero's Own said:


> so would i be able to just chuck the guy over a wall and not kill him?


Me thinks you are a wee bit fixated mate. You had to know that stuff like this would eventually happen to your character. After all you chose basically the Outcasts of Vampire society, a bloodline despised by most vampires, as the basis for your character. I sincerely doubt revan is going to let you do him any serious harm.


----------



## Santaire

Yeah Midge is right, this has gone beyond a joke and become an obsession


----------



## Captain Stillios

In regards to Khalidel helping out....yeah...Khalidel isn't exactly the golden boy of the family, in fact he may even join in against his brothers 

jk


----------



## Romero's Own

Santaire said:


> this has gone beyond a joke and become an obsession


who's laughing. And obsession, i might be obsessed, but i just got kicked in the face, i don't see anyone else getting kicked, in the face or otherwise. And i might have chosen the hated bloodline but i'm not going to take that abuse from anyone. And causing major damage. It's just a quick drop into the courtyard, only around 20 metres, he's a vampire, he's hardly going to die.

And Revan: please let me throw him off a building. I am not going to walk away from a kick in the face.


----------



## Malochai

I got thrown off the freaking ramparts ...


----------



## Lord Ramo

Yeah nothing has happened to me...... Yet...


----------



## Akatsuki13

:laugh: And while you all fight between yourselves little Sasha will watch and laugh at your childishness. Then collect whoever and whatever is left, cut them up into little pieces and store in jars in his laboratory for future experiments.


----------



## Santaire

Romero, stop.

This is beginning to get really irritating. In AoD Komanko's character got punched down a staircase and he wasn't complaining. You chose a character, Tyreal knocked the living daylights out of you. Stuff like this happens.


----------



## Romero's Own

ok. I'm really sorry guys. I got a bit agitated and really wanted to throw somone off a building. But i guess i'll just say a quick and witty insult then be on my way. Is that ok?


----------



## Rems

Eh i can see Romero's point of view. 

Isn't the point of a role-play after all not to act in the most optimal fashion, or to act knowing what you know as a player but to act in the most believable manner of your character? Shouldn't one strive to always act in character, consequences be damned? 

If you have vicious, vengeful character should you restrain your posts for the sake of group harmony? No you should act as your character would. Say what he would say. One is role-playing here, _role-playing_. 

Now that's not to excuse dickish behaviour or gaming the system but in the case of reacting an npc some level of characteful, meaningful retaliation should be allowed. This is an opportunity for character development. What will romero's character do? Why will he do it. How will the other's views of him change if he acts? What do they think he should do? Your trying to bring a setting to life, not go through the motions as robots. 

Remember that there is a GM however and you can be punished. Test the limits, probe the boundaries but do not break them.


----------



## Midge913

I think what Santaire is referring to is the public outrage in the OOC thread. This is really something he should be talking to revan about over PM, sorting out what his character can do in the next update. Things have progressed to the point here in the OOC thread that it sounds like whining. 

That being said I agree with you 100% Rems, an RP is an opportunity to imagine yourself as this farfetched character, acting in a way that you would not in real life. But things happen in an RP, you get hurt, you get thrown down stairs, a fellow player hits you in the face with an oak staff because you accidentally let a daemon loose, this shit happens. It really has gotten to the point where it feels like Romero is taking it personally. 

To that end, Romero, talk with revan via PM or MSN, find out what your options are, but don't be surprised if he doesn't want you offing an NPC that might be crucial to the continuation of the story.


----------



## Santaire

Indeed that is correct Midge. Like you and Rems I agree that you do have to act the way your character would and a Strigoi would be after revenge for the insult. But taking it into the OOC thread like this is what I didn't like.


----------



## Romero's Own

ok ok. I will apologize again. I didnlt realize how agitated i was getting about that. I am talking to revan at the moment to work out what i am allowed to do.


----------



## Midge913

HOGGLORD- Just so you know, Ramo's character is long gone. She left last update.


----------



## khrone forever

sorry guys but i wont be here for 10 days, however Revan, if one of them challenges me, i will accept, so just update as if i had accepted


----------



## BlackGuard

I apologize for not posting. You know why Revan. I'm getting it fixed soon. I had to wipe my PC after letting a friend use it.

Never allow friends to touch your expensive objects.


----------



## Midge913

Damn that internet porn.....


----------



## High_Seraph

No damn idiot friends that go to unsecured sites.


----------



## revan4559

Hoping to update this sunday so if you need to post then i suggest you do so!


----------



## Midge913

I am heading out of town for a wedding mate. I am not sure that I am going to have the opportunity to post but I will endeavor to try.


----------



## revan4559

Reminder that the update is on Sunday so post if you need to! which is alot of you!


----------



## Captain Stillios

Ill have a post up by the end of the day.


----------



## Malochai

I hope that post is OK, Revan, I wanted to pad it out a bit?


----------



## revan4559

all fine, waiting on the others to post now.


----------



## Santaire

This is a rather pedantic comment and also slightly hypocritical considering I haven't posted myself but vampires don’t have any breath to catch Malochai


----------



## revan4559

Santaire said:


> This is a rather pedantic comment and also slightly hypocritical considering I haven't posted myself but vampires don’t have any breath to catch Malochai


Correct, its one of the reasons they dont drown but then again flowing water has a purifying affect depending on age and bloodline. 

Ulrika falls into a river and survives but it affectively removes all colour from her hair until its white. While in Genevieve she herself says that there are vampires such as the Necrach who can't even cross a bridge because of the water under it.

My suggestion to anyone with questions about vampires, read the following:

Vampire Counts Army Books, Vampireslayer (Gotrek and Felix), the Vampire Genieveve, Ulrika the Vampire.


----------



## Malochai

There; edited to 'causing him to catch the breath he, in all reality, didn't need to draw' or thereabouts. My thinking on this is that breathing is a subconscious thing that all humans have from birth, so why should them being given the bloodkiss change that subconscious thinking; and beyond that, it's something that they probably attempt to emulate when in human company (which Markus is in much more than that of the Undead) to avoid suspicion when people see them not breathing (which is more than a little suspicious, no?).

Anyhow, I've edited it


----------



## Santaire

I suppose that's right


----------



## p_folis

also Nights Dark Masters from Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay 2nd Edition its an excellent source broken down by history and bloodline.

you can download it for free from 4shared.com


----------



## revan4559

Deadline extended by 1 week to give everyone else time to post: new Deadline is Sunday 22nd.


----------



## p_folis

i won't be able to post the next 10 or so days. I'm currently in afghanistan, but i'm preparing to leave so i won't have access to a computer.


----------



## BlackGuard

Post coming up tonight or tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Midge913

Mine is up. Much obliged to revan for working through the convo with me.


----------



## BlackGuard

I've had mine done for a little bit, but I only now have put it up. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Santaire

Love the way you're taking Ulric Midge +rep :so_happy:

Edit: I'm gone for 4 weeks from around 5pm GMT time today


----------



## Malochai

Hey Revan, is the update still scheduled for ... Today?


----------



## revan4559

still over half the people need to post i believe so im going to give it another week for them to post, then it will be up next saturday regardless of who has or hasnt posted.


----------



## Malochai

Oh, OK Revan 

But ... Come on people, post!!! This is, after all, the second time Revan has put the update back!


----------



## Midge913

Just as a point of order Khorne Forever, it is Gaelan addressing you, not Ulrich


----------



## Captain Stillios

Also khrone, Khalidel is going to fight Klaus not Natasha.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Yes I would just like to point out to everyone, Natasha is not in the hall.


----------



## revan4559

@ Khorne Forever, it is Gaelen who has approached you not Ulric so i would suggest changing that.


----------



## khrone forever

oops, i should really check the opening post of this thread before posting


----------



## Santaire

Yeah you should

As for calling Gaelan an upstart little brat, is that really an accurate thing to say for a vampire that got kicked down a whole flight of stairs by someone slower than Gaelan. Just remember that not only are you talking to one of Mordred's favoured sons but you are also talking to the second fastest vampire in the castle apart from Mordred himself. He also has a 4+ ward save and higher strength though 2 lower toughness, the same weapon skill and so on and so forth. The only real advantage you have is the higher toughness, much higher when you use the spell. Then of course I have heavy armour and a 4+ ward save.

Can I just ask. Have you dropped a magic level? Because it doesn't say anywhere that you have and also you have counted your points up wrong. Yakov is actually 530 points. Check it if you want.

Actually, Revan why are the Blood Dragons superior in combat to the Strigoi in almost every way? They only have lower toughness and the wounds difference only happens with oldbloods with Strigoi oldbloods having 6 and Blood Dragon oldbloods having 5. In everything else Blood Dragons are superior. Indeed a Blood Dragon vampire is mostly better than a Strigoi Oldblood unless I'm reading this wrong.


----------



## Malochai

Oh, I do find the sons of Mordred to be arrogant fools  Let's face it; Mordred called on others because he wants something he can't get by himself, to defeat an enemy he couldn't defeat by himself ...


----------



## Santaire

Markus von Carstein. The one thrown off the wall by Ulrich. Just remember the ones you're calling arrogant fools and little brats are the ones that have pretty much trashed you so far. And Mordred didn't ask for filthy beasts defecating in his halls. As for Yakov using reason, he's Strigoi. The definition is animal.


----------



## Malochai

He was trying to show proper deference to Mordred. Ulrich is ... Well, Ulrich! And it'll add more depth to the story  And just because they've 'trashed' us so far doesn't change it; they're still arrogant. If they were so good they wouldn't need us to help them  

But this is just my interpretation and I'm really enjoying the RP. Can't wait for the update


----------



## khrone forever

> As for calling Gaelan an upstart little brat, is that really an accurate thing to say for a vampire that got kicked down a whole flight of stairs by someone slower than Gaelan


taken by suprise maybe?



> And Mordred didn't ask for filthy beasts defecating in his halls. As for Yakov using reason, he's Strigoi. The definition is animal.


if he didnt ask for Strigoi then he would have just not allowed Yakov or Alexander into the castle
all vampires are animals, their all humans to an extent, or use to be. 

anyway im getting to character, so lay off with the arrogance

EDIT: Gaelan would have no knowledge of Yakov's incident with Tyreal, as he was not there, and has not talked to him about it


----------



## Santaire

Hey, I'm not being arrogant. I'm being Gaelan 

Though this is OOC so I'll stop.

As for getting into character I say again. Strigoi don't use diplomacy or reason, instead responding to everything with overwhelming force. Kinda like Blood Dragons only more animalistic.


----------



## revan4559

Santaire said:


> Yeah you should
> 
> As for calling Gaelan an upstart little brat, is that really an accurate thing to say for a vampire that got kicked down a whole flight of stairs by someone slower than Gaelan. Just remember that not only are you talking to one of Mordred's favoured sons but you are also talking to the second fastest vampire in the castle apart from Mordred himself. He also has a 4+ ward save and higher strength though 2 lower toughness, the same weapon skill and so on and so forth. The only real advantage you have is the higher toughness, much higher when you use the spell. Then of course I have heavy armour and a 4+ ward save.
> 
> Can I just ask. Have you dropped a magic level? Because it doesn't say anywhere that you have and also you have counted your points up wrong. Yakov is actually 530 points. Check it if you want.
> 
> Actually, Revan why are the Blood Dragons superior in combat to the Strigoi in almost every way? They only have lower toughness and the wounds difference only happens with oldbloods with Strigoi oldbloods having 6 and Blood Dragon oldbloods having 5. In everything else Blood Dragons are superior. Indeed a Blood Dragon vampire is mostly better than a Strigoi Oldblood unless I'm reading this wrong.


Strigoi do not spend their entire eternal lives in the search of becoming masters of martial warfare. Strigoi prefer to sit in their little caves surronded by ghouls raving about the old times of Mourkain, while Blood Dragons are throwing themselvs against dragons, daemons, chaos lords, human knights etc. So yeah thats why Blood Dragons are superior interms of combat skill.


----------



## revan4559

Im wanting to update tomorrow so if you need to post then i suggest you do. If you havent posted by 6pm GMT+0 (England / UK time) im updating regardless.

@Dark Angel, nice post however why is Radu lifting his own chin up when it is mordred who is doing it? Go and re-read your post and you will see what i mean.


----------



## Malochai

So this will be updated at about 6-ish? Woot


----------



## revan4559

thats the deadline for people to post by, update should be up sometime after 6.


----------



## revan4559

The update is now up. Next update will be in 2 weeks making it:

Sunday, 12th of August.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Sorry I couldn't get my post up yesterday. Hope to have it up tonight or tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## BlackGuard

Captain Stillos (I know I spelled it wrong, sorry). If you'd like PM me with some of your contact info so we can discuss the spar. I've got MSN and AIM. 

My Inbox is acting goofy at the moment, so I can only recieve and not sent.


----------



## Captain Stillios

Any problems with the pm I sent you just let me know on here.


----------



## Lord Commander Solus

I happened to notice an ominous-looking "Open" on spot 6 on page 1, revan. I wonder if this was just not yet updated or if there really is a space left? A space that, perchance, I could fill?


----------



## revan4559

There is a space still open for you to join and i can always edit you into the update or add you next update depending on how soon you get your character sheet sorted.


----------



## Lord Commander Solus

*Name:* Vardask

*Homeland:* Bretonnia, the Wild Forest

*Gender:* Male

*Age:* 389 years since becoming a vampire - unknown beforehand.

*Appearance:* Vardask is the epitome of the Strigoi for his terrifying and monstrous appearance. The Vampire almost dwarves fully-grown men, and cuts a fearsome silhouette. His skin is thickened and hard, with huge coils of bulging muscles along his arms, chest, and legs. His body is a pallid white in complexion. His eyes are twin, glittering black pits, possessed with the savagery of the hunter. Vardask has a pair of huge, leathery wings, with the membranes between the white stalks of hardened flesh coloured a softer brown, but still equally tough. Vardask has huge, blackened claws on his hands and feet, and only a torn brown loincloth around his waist for clothing.

*Personality:* Vardask embodies the animalistic fury of what has become the Strigoi line. The once-proud bloodline bears no marking upon Vardask, who only represents the group's current, lower status. Vardask lives for slaughter and that alone, and when he does deign to speak he comes across as impatient, and restless. Vardask is constantly wary for a stab in the back, and prefers to hunt alone to make things less complicated. He is not completely brain-dead, however, and realises that political manoeuvring, however dull, can have its uses. However most of this intrigue consists of who he will kill next to make an example; Vardask is brutal and uncompromising.

*Background and History:* Vardask's ascent to Vampirism was not like many others. Even amongst Strigoi, his Blood Kiss was unorthodox. Vardask cannot remember his previous life; the earliest he remembers is the painful ritual he went through to become what he is today. He cannot even remember his name- did he have a name? - before he became Vardask. The first moments he remembers, nearly four centuries ago, Vardask was inside The Wild Forest, in Bretonnia. The land was very different four hundred years ago, and Vardask was being held by a nomadic tribe. Whether he was a captive or a volunteer, or even one of the tribe members, Vardask doesn't know.

He had been placed in a cage, a cage with spikes at the bottom so he had to stand up. He remained standing for over a day whilst tribesmen danced around him, offering praises to non-existent gods of Sun, Earth, and Water. They called upon their last god, Death, to grant them power over the monster they were about to create. All of the ritual, the dancing, the cage, was nothing. There were no gods of Sun or Death that these mortals could call upon. But they did have one thing.

Another cage was brought forward, housing a shackled beast. The two cages were connected, and the doors between them opened. Tribesmen began stabbing the beast violently with spears until it stood and lumbered towards Vardask. The beast was a Strigoi vampire, and, with one of the nomads channelling the Winds of Magic through the cage, it was forced to give the Blood Kiss. Vardask does not speak of how the Kiss was given; there is little record anywhere of how it actually happens. Suffice to say, with the raw effects of pure magic flowing past, and the shackled Strigoi being forced into it, it was unlike any other Blood Kiss.

When Vardask awoke, he was already larger. His skin had become taught and hardened, turning a pallid white. His eyes, as he saw in his reflection in a small pool near to where he awoke, were jet black and glittering. Tribesmen then approached him, carrying totem poles and chanting; the lead one holding a pair of shackles. Vardask did something they didn't expect; he attacked. The look on the tribesmen's faces was that of horror, as Vardask ripped through the mortals with his already enhanced physique. He picked up the fallen shackles and used it as a brute instrument, swinging it around his head and smashing it into heads to brain his opponents. The ritual had not gone as planned, as it never could have, and Vardask was not a controlled vampire. He was a feral as any other; but the ritual did do one thing. It imprinted upon Vardask a need for blood so strong that it would overcome him.

As the years passed, Vardask lived as a nomad, just as the tribe had. But there were to be no tents for him; as his body enlargened and his claws grew, he travelled to kill and rested in caves or unprotected graveyards. One day a great pair of leathery wings sprouted from his back, and, with a roar, Vardask took to the skies, hunting like a monstrous bird of prey. The one thing he could never master was magic; the magic involved in the ritual must have affected Vardask somehow. Whatever it did to him, it left him unable to channel the Winds of Magic; he could feel them, see their currents flow if they blew strong, but could not use them. It has never stopped Vardask from killing, however; now he hears of a Crusade of Blood. And if there is one thing Vardask wants, it's blood.

*Blood Line:* Strigoi

*Vampire Level:* Oldblood - _+350pts_

*Magic Level:* Level 1 [Minus 1 Levels] _-35pts_ - Knows Invocation of Nehek from Lore of Vampires.

*Vampiric Powers:* 

- Flying Horror - Vardask's great leathery wings can take him to the skies, giving him +2S, +1I, and the ability to Fly. _+45pts_

- Curse of the Revenant - Nearly four centuries old, and with skin tougher than leather, Vardask is nigh-on unkillable. He can regenerate at an obscene rate, and this has made him incredibly tough to wound. +1T and +1W. _+55pts_

*Wargear:* 

- Toughened Skin [Light Armour]. Such is Vardask's hardiness that his skin is as tough as if he was wearing armour, granting him a 6+ armour save. _+5pts_

- Dark Regeneration [Talisman of Preservation]. Vardask's incredible regeneration is horrifying for his opponents, who will only be able to gasp as not even fire is capable of stopping Vardask's wounds re-knitting themselves, giving Vardask a 4+ Ward save. _+45pts_

- Lightning Reflexes [Sword of Swift Slaying]. Moving at a speed which to a mere mortal would seem impossible, Vardask Always Strikes First. _+25pts_

*Total Character Cost:* 350 - 35 + 45 + 55 + 5 + 45 + 25 = *490pts*



Vampire Type | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Magic Lv. | Points
Vardask | 7 | 4 | 6(8) | 7(8) | 6(7) | 8(9) | 6(7) | 2(1) | 455
- 6+ Armour save and 4+ Ward Save
- Always Strikes First
- Fly
- Invocation of Nehek (Lore of Vampires)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------


Let me know if there are any problems, revan. Thank you for giving me the chance, at any rate.


----------



## revan4559

Lord Commander Solus said:


> *Name:* Vardask
> 
> *Homeland:* Bretonnia, the Wild Forest
> 
> *Gender:* Male
> 
> *Age:* 389 years since becoming a vampire - unknown beforehand.
> 
> *Appearance:* Vardask is the epitome of the Strigoi for his terrifying and monstrous appearance. The Vampire almost dwarves fully-grown men, and cuts a fearsome silhouette. His skin is thickened and hard, with huge coils of bulging muscles along his arms, chest, and legs. His body is a pallid white in complexion. His eyes are twin, glittering black pits, possessed with the savagery of the hunter. Vardask has a pair of huge, leathery wings, with the membranes between the white stalks of hardened flesh coloured a softer brown, but still equally tough. Vardask has huge, blackened claws on his hands and feet, and only a torn brown loincloth around his waist for clothing.
> 
> *Personality:* Vardask embodies the animalistic fury of what has become the Strigoi line. The once-proud bloodline bears no marking upon Vardask, who only represents the group's current, lower status. Vardask lives for slaughter and that alone, and when he does deign to speak he comes across as impatient, and restless. Vardask is constantly wary for a stab in the back, and prefers to hunt alone to make things less complicated. He is not completely brain-dead, however, and realises that political manoeuvring, however dull, can have its uses. However most of this intrigue consists of who he will kill next to make an example; Vardask is brutal and uncompromising.
> 
> *Background and History:* Vardask's ascent to Vampirism was not like many others. Even amongst Strigoi, his Blood Kiss was unorthodox. Vardask cannot remember his previous life; the earliest he remembers is the painful ritual he went through to become what he is today. He cannot even remember his name- did he have a name? - before he became Vardask. The first moments he remembers, nearly four centuries ago, Vardask was inside The Wild Forest, in Bretonnia. The land was very different four hundred years ago, and Vardask was being held by a nomadic tribe. Whether he was a captive or a volunteer, or even one of the tribe members, Vardask doesn't know.
> 
> He had been placed in a cage, a cage with spikes at the bottom so he had to stand up. He remained standing for over a day whilst tribesmen danced around him, offering praises to non-existent gods of Sun, Earth, and Water. They called upon their last god, Death, to grant them power over the monster they were about to create. All of the ritual, the dancing, the cage, was nothing. There were no gods of Sun or Death that these mortals could call upon. But they did have one thing.
> 
> Another cage was brought forward, housing a shackled beast. The two cages were connected, and the doors between them opened. Tribesmen began stabbing the beast violently with spears until it stood and lumbered towards Vardask. The beast was a Strigoi vampire, and, with one of the nomads channelling the Winds of Magic through the cage, it was forced to give the Blood Kiss. Vardask does not speak of how the Kiss was given; there is little record anywhere of how it actually happens. Suffice to say, with the raw effects of pure magic flowing past, and the shackled Strigoi being forced into it, it was unlike any other Blood Kiss.
> 
> When Vardask awoke, he was already larger. His skin had become taught and hardened, turning a pallid white. His eyes, as he saw in his reflection in a small pool near to where he awoke, were jet black and glittering. Tribesmen then approached him, carrying totem poles and chanting; the lead one holding a pair of shackles. Vardask did something they didn't expect; he attacked. The look on the tribesmen's faces was that of horror, as Vardask ripped through the mortals with his already enhanced physique. He picked up the fallen shackles and used it as a brute instrument, swinging it around his head and smashing it into heads to brain his opponents. The ritual had not gone as planned, as it never could have, and Vardask was not a controlled vampire. He was a feral as any other; but the ritual did do one thing. It imprinted upon Vardask a need for blood so strong that it would overcome him.
> 
> As the years passed, Vardask lived as a nomad, just as the tribe had. But there were to be no tents for him; as his body enlargened and his claws grew, he travelled to kill and rested in caves or unprotected graveyards. One day a great pair of leathery wings sprouted from his back, and, with a roar, Vardask took to the skies, hunting like a monstrous bird of prey. The one thing he could never master was magic; the magic involved in the ritual must have affected Vardask somehow. Whatever it did to him, it left him unable to channel the Winds of Magic; he could feel them, see their currents flow if they blew strong, but could not use them. It has never stopped Vardask from killing, however; now he hears of a Crusade of Blood. And if there is one thing Vardask wants, it's blood.
> 
> *Blood Line:* Strigoi
> 
> *Vampire Level:* Oldblood - _+350pts_
> 
> *Magic Level:* Level 0 [Minus 2 Levels] _-70pts_
> 
> *Vampiric Powers:*
> 
> - Flying Horror - Vardask's great leathery wings can take him to the skies, giving him +2S, +1I, and the ability to Fly. _+45pts_
> 
> - Curse of the Revenant - Nearly four centuries old, and with skin tougher than leather, Vardask is nigh-on unkillable. He can regenerate at an obscene rate, and this has made him incredibly tough to wound. +1T and +1W. _+55pts_
> 
> *Wargear:*
> 
> - Toughened Skin [Light Armour]. Such is Vardask's hardiness that his skin is as tough as if he was wearing armour, granting him a 6+ armour save. _+5pts_
> 
> - Dark Regeneration [Talisman of Preservation]. Vardask's incredible regeneration is horrifying for his opponents, who will only be able to gasp as not even fire is capable of stopping Vardask's wounds re-knitting themselves, giving Vardask a 4+ Ward save. _+45pts_
> 
> - Lightning Reflexes [Sword of Swift Slaying]. Moving at a speed which to a mere mortal would seem impossible, Vardask Always Strikes First. _+25pts_
> 
> *Total Character Cost:* 350 - 70 + 45 + 55 + 5 + 45 + 25 = *455pts*
> 
> 
> 
> Vampire Type | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Magic Lv. | Points
> Vardask | 7 | 4 | 6(8) | 7(8) | 6(7) | 8(9) | 6(7) | 2(0) | 455
> - 6+ Armour save and 4+ Ward Save
> - Always Strikes First
> - Fly
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Let me know if there are any problems, revan. Thank you for giving me the chance, at any rate.


Looks alright, however you may only drop 1 magic level not 2 when your an oldblood.


----------



## Romero's Own

But there are no Oldblood spaces available. Or am i wrong?


----------



## revan4559

Romero's Own said:


> But there are no Oldblood spaces available. Or am i wrong?


Rems was an oldblood but he then left.


----------



## Romero's Own

Darn, my Strigoi Oldblood dreams are dashed again. No fear, another Strigoi to take on these ignorant Von Drakenblood's is good for me and Yakov. Welcome aboard blood-brother. :grin:


----------



## Lord Commander Solus

Romero's Own said:


> But there are no Oldblood spaces available. Or am i wrong?


Don't worry, I checked with revan via PM before posting an Oldblood. There happened to be one left, so I chose to unleash Vardask rather than one of my lesser Strigoi creations.


Edited in magic, revan. Vardask's now a Level 1 who knows Invocation of Nehek; as it's the Lores Signature Spell I thought I could be safe in saying he knew that. He won't use it terribly often as his fluff leaves him as completely unable to use magic, but occasionally he will subconsciously revive himself.


EDIT: Whoever said Vardask was going to play fair, even with other Strigoi? :laugh: I'm sure we'll get along swell... :spiteful:

EDIT 2: Actually, looking at the numbers here, it seems we Strigoi our rather outnumbered. The enemy of my enemy, right?


----------



## khrone forever

yes, our bloodline seems to have an "undue" hate towards it, however the Von Drakenbloods seem to except us, well Mordred and Heinrich anyway


----------



## revan4559

khrone forever said:


> yes, our bloodline seems to have an "undue" hate towards it, however the Von Drakenbloods seem to except us, well Mordred and Heinrich anyway


It doesnt help if you kill your cannon fodd...er i mean your minions yourself.


----------



## Lord Commander Solus

revan4559 said:


> It doesnt help if you kill your cannon fodd...er i mean your minions yourself.


Heresy! :laugh: At least Vardask has got wings; he'll just fly away if racial-prejudices turn into genocide.


----------



## revan4559

Reminder that the update is on saturday so post if you need to.


----------



## Captain Stillios

Been away for the week but ill have a post up soon 
On a differant note however i just realised who your avatar is revan 

Posted from phone


----------



## revan4559

Reminder that the update is on saturday so post if you need to.


----------



## Lord Commander Solus

revan4559 said:


> Reminder that the update is on saturday so post if you need to.


I'm going away the Tuesday after that saturday, as we discussed, so I'll do my best to sneak my post in ASAP after the update.


----------



## revan4559

Deadline extended by a week as quite a few people still need to post.


----------



## Midge913

Get those posts up folks! Malochi it is going to be interesting to see what happens when this stuff between our characters finally comes to a head. Ulrich will not take kindly to being called a fool I can tell you that.


----------



## revan4559

Deadline extended by another week so those who need to post can get a post done.


----------



## revan4559

Update will be tomorrow. Post if you need to!


----------



## Captain Stillios

Come on guys!!! Need to finish my fight so I can stomp some pansy elves!


----------



## khrone forever

Im very sorry for not updating, the last few days have been very hectic with GCSE results comeing out, i will aim to post next thing tommorow morning


----------



## HOGGLORD

Have I posted yet?


----------



## Santaire

Yes


----------



## BlackGuard

:shok: Omg, I thought I posted already. I have it saved on my home laptop ... I'll make sure its up tonight.


----------



## revan4559

Im currently doing the update now blackguard but ill give you time to get it done by tomorrow as im wondering if Midge should get eaten by a Treeman or not. *evil god like smile*


----------



## Midge913

revan4559 said:


> ....... im wondering if Midge should get eaten by a Treeman or not. *evil god like smile*


meh, if Ulrich bites it to a tree man that just gives me more time to work on other writing projects. Bring it on mate.


----------



## Lord Commander Solus

Hello again!

I returned from my holiday to find my internet utterly dashed. There's a long story involving being strangled by cables, plugging wires into sockets at random, and lots of cursing; but it works now. That's what my therapist told me to say, anyway; be calm, and remember it's all fine now.

Sorry I haven't been on when I expected to be, but I'm eager to unleash my Strigoi Oldblood!


----------



## revan4559

Lord Commander Solus said:


> Hello again!
> 
> I returned from my holiday to find my internet utterly dashed. There's a long story involving being strangled by cables, plugging wires into sockets at random, and lots of cursing; but it works now. That's what my therapist told me to say, anyway; be calm, and remember it's all fine now.
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on when I expected to be, but I'm eager to unleash my Strigoi Oldblood!


I would suggest reading the everyone part and then going to murder some wood elves.

Also:

The action thread has been updated. Deadline is going to be 2 weeks time so:

Post By Sunday 22nd of September.


----------



## Lord Commander Solus

revan4559 said:


> I would suggest reading the everyone part and then going to murder some wood elves.
> 
> Also:


Wonderful; I shall enjoy this.


----------



## revan4559

Quick Notice: Casting a spell uses up 1 of your attacks per update so for example;

Natasha has 6 attacks, she decides to cast Shems Burning Gaze costing 5 magic points(leaving her with 40 left), she successfully casts it killing 5 elves. She has 5 attacks remaining that update.


----------



## Malochai

Posted; hope it's OK!


----------



## Lord Ramo

Romero, you do know that a Giant Eagle has more than one wound so therefore is a multi wound opponent dont you? Therefore it can't be killed with a single attack...

I helped to do the statlines with Revan, so know that the eagle has more than one wound. The fact that you can kill two with one attack each is a little unbelievable.


----------



## Romero's Own

Ahh, i don't think i ever actually said i killed them, just cut them so they fell.

Tell me if i still have to change it and i will


----------



## Lord Ramo

Ah i see, sorry I thought that you killed them, which would be a bit over powered seeing how they're multi wound.


----------



## Santaire

Romero, I know it's nothing to do with me but how does cutting the throats of the Eagles not kill them? They'd bleed out or choke to death rather swiftly. Stabbing them in the wing or somewhere like that would make them fall but cutting their throats would kill them


----------



## Romero's Own

Ahhh, thanks Santaire and Lord Ramo

Have fixed to cutting the wing.


----------



## revan4559

Now that heresy is back up and running I want to be updating the action thread by next Saturday at the latest and this sunday at the earliest. So if you need then post then do so please!


----------



## Captain Stillios

Posted in recruitment by accident


----------



## Santaire

Gods of the Warp!

I'll try but no promises


----------



## Akatsuki13

Yay! Heresy is back!:victory:

But they didn't save my last post and that was the only copy!:ireful2:

...I'm really annoyed now. I'll try to recreate that one before the update.


----------



## Santaire

My post is up, tell me if you want any changes Revan


----------



## revan4559

Santaire said:


> My post is up, tell me if you want any changes Revan


All good Santaire very nice post. Currently working on AoD if you were wondering.


----------



## Santaire

Took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## revan4559

Not many people have posted so extending deadline by a week.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Sorry, I'm getting round to writing/re-writing my posts for stuff.


----------



## Akatsuki13

Yeah sorry about the delay. Between some midterms and a cousin living in New York I haven't really had much time to write.


----------



## High_Seraph

I apologize for the lateness as real life was bitch with Sandy knocking on my family's door.


----------



## Samu3

Howdy everybody. Would I be able to jump in? I see that the first post says it has an open spot but that hasn't been updated in quite a while.


----------



## revan4559

Well i have been waiting for more people to post but ill check how many have posted tonight and see if atleast half of the players who have joined have posted, if they have ill get an update done this weekend.


----------



## Samu3

Hehe, my bad.
I meant the accepted players hasn't been updated since the 06/24/12. :laugh:


----------



## BlackGuard

I am unsure if this roleplay is still going, but I intend to get a post up by tomorrow evening or the next to catch myself up. I'd almost completely forgotten about being apart of this since the crash of the site.


----------



## revan4559

BlackGuard said:


> I am unsure if this roleplay is still going, but I intend to get a post up by tomorrow evening or the next to catch myself up. I'd almost completely forgotten about being apart of this since the crash of the site.


If you post then it should be that 1/2 the total players have posted so i can update.


----------



## Lord Commander Solus

Still here, if you wanted to make a headcount. Posted a few months ago, but still here. :laugh:


----------



## Malochai

I'm still about!


----------



## Captain Stillios

Ready and waiting


----------



## BlackGuard

It is done. Let the update commence. Lol.

Khalidel if that post wasn't as gracious towards you as you'd have liked then let me know and in the future I'll tone it down. Most of it comes from Klaus' twisted point of view on things and may be completely wrong and bias to his own experiance. So don't take any emotional comments or thoughts by Klaus to be me trying to pin them to your toon. Its just his warped perception.


----------

